# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Month for September 2014

## OpheliaBlue

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by the Lucid Task Club and the On-Topic Administrator. Please attempt any or all of   these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task. Your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

*When you complete a task:* go to your control panel, then to permission groups, and request to be in the group that applies to the task that you've done: either a basic or an advanced or both (specify in the description field if it was the bonus task). Of course you still need to post the dream here because we check. 


Whoever completes any of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete a lucid task each month. Members of this club can submit suggestions for the next month's tasks.
*Tasks for this month:*

*Basic Task i* - Find a fortune cookie and tell us what it said. - _StephL_
*Basic Task ii* - Find and put on a pair of shoes, any kind (bonus wings if you can tie both.) - _NyxCC_

*Advanced Task i* - Flush yourself down a toilet, and describe the experience (try to find a clean one). - _ThreeCat_
*Advanced Task ii* - Cast the *Expecto Patronum spell (from Harry Potter)* and report what your patronus was. - _QueenZukin_

*BONUS TASK!!* - Meet Robin Williams as himself, or any character he's ever played, and ask him your question of choice. Report his answer/reaction. - _KestralKat/Sensei/OpheliaBlue_

----------


## KestrelKat

Can't wait to get lucid and try these!

----------


## Schmaven

Wow, this month's tasks are pretty awesome!  The eye ball one scared me last month  ::disconcerted::

----------


## kilham

I forgot to vote but there they are... my two favorites, the cookie and patronus task! ::giraffe::

----------


## anderj101

Nice tasks! I'll have to improve my brain food intake a bit and try for a lucid.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I want my patronus to be a dragon.

----------


## Schmaven

I want my patronus to be comically lame.  Like an inch worm or something.





> Nice tasks! I'll have to improve my brain food intake a bit and try for a lucid.



Have you noticed certain brain foods help with your lucidity?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Yeah! OOOOO, or cool creepy things, like a scorpion patronus, or a leech. Or a vampire bat!!! O_O

----------


## Schmaven

That would be really scary - a giant leech!  That reminds me of the Bobbit worm.  That would actually be a cool patronus, if it shot out of the wand and gobbled up whatever it was.  I'd probably drop the wand and leave it behind afterward though...

----------


## Verre

> *Advanced Task i* - Flush yourself down a toilet, and describe the experience (try to find a clean one). - _ThreeCat_



Ugh, it's bad enough that I have a tendency to dream about dirty bathrooms... I am so NOT going there. The eyeball was trivial compared to this!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Wooo, I completed the shoe task in a nap just now!  ::yddd:: 
I may sleep a bit longer and see if I can get some more tasks done.
I'll post DJ later, just wanted to brag while I'm all excited!  :Cheeky:

----------


## Box77

Perhaps I can find my over sized shoes that once I tried to unsuccessfully tie in a lucid and threw away because of it was so damn annoying when I realized what I was trying to do!! Those bonus wings will be worth to get for anybody I think...

----------


## Schmaven

Okay, here are the basic tasks in a dream I just had. 


*Spoiler* for _Fortune Cookie_: 



I'm standing in a strange room, not really sure where, and realize I'm dreaming.  I feel a bit mentally tired for some reason, so I decide to mostly just go with the flow of the dream rather than change it a lot.  There is an army general looking guy in front of me, like the Russian guy from November Man.  At least that's the role he's playing in my dream.  Since I'm dreaming, I hit him across the face a few times to teach him not to be so evil.  He just sits there and doesn't do anything, then gets up and motions for me to follow him.  He walks over to a door, and opens it to a black void and steps through, disappearing out of the room.  

I tell him to, "wait, I just need to find a fortune cookie" as I remember one of the Tasks.  I reach into my right pocket expectantly, but its empty.  I try my left pocket - empty. I reach into my back pockets, and they are empty too.  I notice a shelf on the wall, full of bags of chips.  "There's always fortune cookies stashed away on the back of shelves like this" I tell myself as I reach far back.  I have to stand on my tip toes to reach back to the end, and I push all the chips over to the right as I feel around back there.  Then I feel it - "A'ha!"  I'm excited to see what it has to say.  Before I open it, I wish that whatever wisdom I receive from this cookie, that it is beneficial for everyone and helps me as well in profound ways.  I unwrap it, break it open, and scarf down half of it as I pull the tiny paper out.  I notice that it tastes just like a regular fortune cookie.  

I look at the fortune, and everything starts to get really blurry and the room starts to spin, everything starts fading as well.  It seems like I'm about to wake up.  I tell myself that, "I'm in control here, I can do what I want!" and remind myself that I'm dreaming, I have a dream body, and I'm standing in this dream room, about to read a fortune cookie.  I'm holding the fortune upside down, so I rotate it right side up.  As I do so, the lettering all changes to become very cryptic.  I remember from looking at it upside down that it said something to the effect of, "It's godly to have no delusions, but look in your garden"  I want to get a more accurate impression of the punctuation, spelling and so forth, but the more I look at the fortune, the more cryptic it becomes until it's just dots and commas, maybe a y and a j on there, but the message has completely changed.  I look away and look back, but it is still losing clarity - mark by mark on the tiny paper. 





*Spoiler* for _Shoes_: 



I decide that I've milked that task for all I can so far, and remember the shoe task.  I sit down at the table in the same room, and put a shoe on each foot.  They just spontaneously appeared in front of me as I sat down, and my feet were just wearing socks, so it was really smooth.  They even fit!  Just regular running shoes.  The room spins a little, and I'm now standing in a hallway, walking through a dorm building to my room.  I really have to go to the bathroom, but I again remind myself that I'm dreaming, focus on my body, and my environment, and some sort of plan.  That's it, a plan!  What was I doing?  I remember the shoes task again, but am not really sure I ever tied my shoes.  

I walk into my room, the middle of which is a shower, surrounded by bunk beds.  I don't see anyone else in the room.  The lighting is rather dim, and I'm dressed like I'm about to take a shower (well, not dressed at all it turns out).  The water turns on by itself, and the whole room seems to have become a shower.  As the water pours down on me, I enjoy how warm and relaxing it feels.  Now for the shoes.  I normally wouldn't put shoes on in this situation, but I'm not satisfied with how it went earlier.  Bending over, shoes again appear next to my feet.  Some sort of running shoes again.  I put them on, and tie a granny knot on each shoe - now soaked through and through from the shower.  

Having to go pee really bad, I question just going in the dream, but don't want to wet myself IRL, so I hold it.  Holy crap it burns I have to go so bad though.  I remember drinking a 1/2 gallon of water just before bed, so it's probably an accurate signal.  I decide to get up, but manage to transition into a non-lucid dream before waking up, and not having to pee that bad after all, but definitely too much to try to go back to bed.

----------


## FryingMan

> Wooo, I completed the shoe task in a nap just now! 
> I may sleep a bit longer and see if I can get some more tasks done.
> I'll post DJ later, just wanted to brag while I'm all excited!



As Sensei writes, "You're a beast!"
A weekend overnight trip and back to school has broken my sleep schedule and while recall is holding steady awareness seems far away in dreams...

----------


## woblybil

Shoe task fail #1
 Something must  have crept thru to my dreaming sub-c and I put on and laced up a pair of high leather work boots and tried pick my way thru a fresh planted flower garden w/o any kind words from the owner, The trouble was I never became lucid..even though I never wear shoes in dreams. Dang !


And cut with the automatic wing thing already  ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

I like them! 

Interesting the fortune cookie one  ::D: 

Btw Ophelia, get your butt to the Dares thread, you got work to do  ::D: 

I am skipping Robin's one though... I can't just feel more sorry for a celebrity's passing that some random guy in the street... I am a weirdo, I know... but I care nothing for celebrities (all of them) and barely even know the name of five of them... just can't find that drive within, but the other tasks are pretty awesome, I love the Harry Potter's one too (sorry, I do not know the name of the guy who plays Harry's paper!)

----------


## Box77

I just hope I won't have to shape shift into poop to travel the sanitary sewer  ::chuckle::

----------


## dolphin

I tried the fortune cookie task. I couldn't read the fortunes completely but I did see an advertisement for Goo-Goo Giddy, a rapper I assume.

EDIT:I accidently removed the DJ entry after I found I had accidently posted it about 5 times. I don't feel like typing it again, lol. I don't feel I completed the task anyway

----------


## PercyLucid

That is valid though (as long as you were lucid)  You read what was inside (the advertisement) no one said it needed to be like waking fortune cookies, so type it out if you were lucid and get winged!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I tried the fortune cookie task. I couldn't read the fortunes completely but I did see an advertisement for Goo-Goo Giddy, a rapper I assume.
> 
> EDIT:I accidently removed the DJ entry after I found I had accidently posted it about 5 times. I don't feel like typing it again, lol. I don't feel I completed the task anyway



PMed you your entry, I still had it open in my browser. You should post it again, it was a good fortune!

I'll post mine soon too.  :smiley:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Ahhhhh! I'll catch up on this thread and the dewings ASAP. You guys are just too quick, I can't even sleep in on my days off anymore  ::chuckle::

----------


## dolphin

I reposted the dream-September Fortune Cookie TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Thanks for the encouragement, ladies.

----------


## PercyLucid

> I reposted the dream-September Fortune Cookie TOTM - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> Thanks for the encouragement, ladies.



Either you are no thanking me for my encouragement (very unlucky) or you think I am a woman (very likely) I am a dude  ::D: 

Well done with the dream. Tonight or very soon mine will be up, too bad I went to bed last night before this was posted, as I was lucid and it would have been easier putting on some shoes rather than trying to fly to the Sun, lol.

----------


## dolphin

:Oops:  Sorry, Percy. I was thanking you as well. I was thinking Percy was a female name and...well... anyway, I will now forever see you as a dude.  :Cool: 

(should have said "everybody")

----------


## ThreeCat

> Ugh, it's bad enough that I have a tendency to dream about dirty bathrooms... I am so NOT going there. The eyeball was trivial compared to this!



Aww, c'mon Verre!  You can do it!  You could use your bathroom at home if you want ...  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Sorry, Percy. I was thanking as well. I was thinking Percy was a female name and...well... anyway, I will now forever see you as a dude. 
> 
> (should have said "everybody")



If it makes you feel any less awkward, I totally thought you were a chick when I first saw your pretty dolphin av swimming around.  :tongue2: 
I've guessed the wrong gender for a few people on here, haha.

----------


## Aristaeus

Hmm, for once, all the tasks seem interesting and imaginative. I guess I will do the first Basic Task. Not sure which Advanced Task I should do. [Shrugs] I suppose I'll just flip a coin.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Hmm, for once, all the tasks seem interesting and imaginative.

----------


## woblybil

> Hmm, for once, all the tasks seem interesting and imaginative..



Yeah, It's going to take some imagination because most if not all of my dream bathrooms have no water in the toilet  ::yddd::

----------


## spellbee2

Dang, this is the earliest in the month I've finished a task. And I got *two* of them, at that.


*Spoiler* for _Expecto Patronum_: 



The next scene was in some kind of warehouse. I was in the back trying to figure out what to do in my lucid. I remembered the TOTMs. I decided to start with the Expecto Patronum one. I first tried with just twirling my hand in the air and shouting "Expecto Patronum", but nothing happened. _OK, maybe I need a wand of some kind._ I happened to find a plastic straw. _Well, gotta make do with what you've got._ I spun the straw in the air and shouted the words, and this time I saw a trail of smoke run in a line across the floor. I tried once again, and this time the line of smoke was larger and more noticeable. I tried one last time, this time moving the "wand" in the air until I saw a blue aura around it. "Expecto Patronum!" The blue smoke shot to the ground, and suddenly a long snake appeared along the smoke line on the ground. The snake was about 15 feet long and started to move toward me. I tried to go around on the other side of it, but its mouth suddenly turned into the mouth of a crocodile and snapped at me. I dodged out of the way and kept walking.





*Spoiler* for _Fortune Cookie_: 



Finally, there was a scene where I was looking for a fortune cookie for another TOTM. _Well, I'll probably find one in this kitchen._ I walked through a door into the kitchen at my old house. I walked to the sink, and sure enough, there was a fortune cookie there. I opened it up and ate half of it before reading the inside. I pulled out the paper and unraveled it. All it said was the word "Help". _Help? That's it?_ I looked inside the cookie to see 3 more papers bunched up inside. I took out the first one. "Me." And the second one. "I'm." Finally, I read the last paper. "A cookie." _Okay, genius, you got me..._ I then proceeded to rip up the papers and eat the other half of the cookie before eventually waking up.




Full dream.

----------


## fogelbise

Yay! I need some lucid inspiration at the moment! I can combine the bonus task with my personal goal, get a little Harry, find an interesting fortune and challenge myself with the others. I don't remember ever noticing if I am wearing shoes or not.

----------


## Verre

> _OK, maybe I need a wand of some kind._ I happened to find a plastic straw. _Well, gotta make do with what you've got._



Good job improvising! It's funny the tricks that dreams pull on us. I once reached for my wand (I was doing a lot of HP-style magic at one point in my LDs) and was startled to find myself holding a chopstick... but like your straw, it worked just as well!

Your patronus is awesome too, although I think somebody needs to sit it down and explain that the proper role of a patronus does not involve attempting to devour the person who summoned it...





> I opened it up and ate half of it before reading the inside. I pulled out the paper and unraveled it. All it said was the word "Help". Help? That's it? I looked inside the cookie to see 3 more papers bunched up inside. I took out the first one. "Me." And the second one. "I'm." Finally, I read the last paper. "A cookie."



 ::rolllaugh::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

My DJ is posted. I only managed to tie one shoe, so no bonus wings for me yet.


*Spoiler* for _Shoe task excerpt_: 



I walked through a door, back into the house I'd started in. A task came to mind: Basic Task ii - Find and put on a pair of shoes, any kind (bonus wings if you can tie both.) This was actually the task that interested me the least this month, so I thought for another minute to see if I could remember the other tasks I wanted to do first. None came to me, so I decided to get this basic task done while I had the chance.
I walked into another room where I'd been earlier in the dream, affirming that there would be a pair of shoes waiting on the floor for me. I realised that I was only wearing socks, so I didn't have to remove my own shoes. I saw a pair of men's sneakers sitting in the corner of the room, next to a pot plant. They looked too big for me, but I thought they'd be easy to slip on. I knelt down and made sure that mini-CanisLucidus was still balanced safely on my shoulder. I started sliding my foot into the first sneaker and everything seemed to be going very smoothly. I had been half-anticipating some kind of complication, and I started analysing the situation too much.
I thought, "Maybe there's some reason why everyone was so interested in this... it seems way too easy to be a bonus task if you can tie them. Maybe it's just a matter of staying in the dream for long enough..."
Sure enough, once I started thinking about this, the dream responded with a complication. The shoes now felt like they had something stuffed inside them near the toes, and it made them hard to squeeze into. I tried to ignore this sensation and focus on the task being effortless again, and I eventually got my feet in.
The laces had old half-tied knots already, so I untied them to set up for the next part of the task. I seemed to be stepping on the ends of the laces, so I stretched them out and then started to tie them. I had no trouble with the right shoe, but as I grabbed the laces from the left shoe, I heard my mum's voice, like she had just walked into the room.
I wasn't sure if this sound was coming from the dream or waking life (for some reason, the possibility of her really being in my house wasn't weird.) I was trying to think of ways to tell her that I was dreaming and needed a minute, in case I could communicate with her from within the dream.
I felt myself waking up and took a moment to decide whether to try for a DEILD, but I thought I'd better just write this DJ and look up the tasks again so I can be better prepared next time.  :tongue2: 



*Full dream: Little Lego Man*

----------


## Kaizen

Aloha friends  :smiley: 
Managed to complete the basic task of the month (i) lastnight.

You can find the full dream here

Aliens Attack the Airport (Pt1) (*Lucid) (TOTM) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Very stoked with myself,making steady progress ::chuckle::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Welcome to the Lucid Task Club, Kaizen!
Congrats on completing your first TotM!  ::goodjob::

----------


## lucidmats

I want my patronus to be a majestic tiger!

----------


## Schmaven

> I pulled out the paper and unraveled it. All it said was the word "Help". _Help? That's it?_ I looked inside the cookie to see 3 more papers bunched up inside. I took out the first one. "Me." And the second one. "I'm." Finally, I read the last paper. "A cookie." _Okay, genius, you got me..._ I then proceeded to rip up the papers and eat the other half of the cookie before eventually waking up.



That's great!  It reminded me of an actual fortune I got that just said, "Help, I'm trapped in a fortune factory!"  I didn't really know what to do about that one.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

"Help me I'm a cookie!!!!"

I laughed out loud in my living room in front of people at that

----------


## Xanous

Hey. Patronus. I was working on that over the weekend.  Motivation!

----------


## dolphin

I completed the toilet task. My first advanced TOTM! My little toilet adventure - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Nightfeather

Whohoo, basic task i! A fortune cookie
I can't remember the words, but I hope that this still counts.  ::fly::

----------


## Queen Zukin

> Finally, there was a scene where I was looking for a fortune cookie for another TOTM. _Well, I'll probably find one in this kitchen._ I walked through a door into the kitchen at my old house. I walked to the sink, and sure enough, there was a fortune cookie there. I opened it up and ate half of it before reading the inside. I pulled out the paper and unraveled it. All it said was the word "Help". _Help? That's it?_ I looked inside the cookie to see 3 more papers bunched up inside. I took out the first one. "Me." And the second one. "I'm." Finally, I read the last paper. "A cookie." _Okay, genius, you got me..._ I then proceeded to rip up the papers and eat the other half of the cookie before eventually waking up.



That was the best thing I've ever read. I actually laughed IRL.  :Big laugh:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I got the Patronus and the fortune cookie! And a toilet fail. Because all y'all kept talking about dirty gross toilets, thanks heaps  ::|: 





> I picked up something that looked like a long, thin cone. I thought it would work as a magic wand. As I was deliberating over it, I noticed an unsavory shadowy figure in the room. I decided to test a Patronus on him. I aimed the wand at him and yelled "Expecto Patronum!" fully expecting a Dragon Patronus like I wanted. Nothin. I need to have a happy thought too, along with the expectation. It is EXPECTo Patronum, after all. I did it again, louder, and thinking of a certain someone (KM) from college. A bunch of silvery-purple sparkles appeared in the air just in front of my wand, then dropped to the floor. I thought they were about to condense and form some animal Patronus. But all they did was turn into an army of He-man toys that started coming at me haha! I ran across the room and tried again, louder, with an even stronger feeling in my heart along with the memory of KM. I mean I SCREAMED the incantation. A silvery-purple outline of a large animal formed, studded with silvery-purple sparkles. It got denser until it took on the shape of silvery-purple cloudlike Unicorn! A UNICORN!!! Best little girl fantasy ever!!! 
> 
> It was galloping toward me as it was becoming more corporeal. I just held out my arms because I wanted to pet it and hug it sooooooooo bad, but then she vanished.   And I woke up.







> I recalled that Chris has some fast food, so I went into the kitchen, saying to myself "I'm going to look in one of the boxes of left over Chinese food that's still in there." And sure enough, there were some styro-foam boxes stacked up on the kitchen floor. I opened the first one and set it on the stove, and there were wrapped fortune cookies right inside. *highfive subC!* Some were broken, but at least 2 were in tact. I opened the first one, and at first I saw the word "Important" on the little white strip of paper. But when I unfolded it all the way, it just said "2, 3, uhhh, 4"  Wow. I opened the second one, and a large square of paper was inside. Here's what it said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				So, you think you're a dirty boy?
> ...



*Whole Dream.*

----------


## FryingMan

^^ You're my hero!   DOODLE DOODLE TOSS TOSS!

Man my dreams have been boring recently.   I was ARRANGING FURNITURE last night, puh-LEEZ.

I will just need to live vicariously through other's dreams until the wacky/wild/bizarre returns.   Yours will keep me in stitches for days to come, that fortune's got to be in the 2014 year's highlights.    Hey is there a year's highlights message?   We should do one at year's end!    This is right up there with my "You don't want to run with the buffalo!"

----------


## spellbee2

You've inspired me, Ophie:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

We should so do a year's highlights!

And holy rofl spellbee  ::chuckle::

----------


## KestrelKat

OMG Ophelia.  That was great.  Wow.
And that gif spellbee.  It's magical.

----------


## FryingMan

> You've inspired me, Ophie:



Without a doubt, a dirty boy  :tongue2:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

That was such an awesome string of dreams Ophelia, and that fortune cookie was hilarious!  ::D:  Love it!
And yes, pleeease, let's do TotM highlights!  :Nod yes: 

Oh, I almost forgot, I tried and failed the toilet task last night. I'll post it later!

----------


## FryingMan

^^ I was actually thinking site-wide highlights sort of the academy award of dreams, various categories (funny/scary/longest/sexiest/etc.), could be done with polling for example.   Could be done just for TOTM/TOTY I suppose as well.   Either one would be fun!  :smiley:

----------


## Kaizen

Wow you guys are on it!  :smiley: 
Looking forward to trying the patronus task tonight if I manage lucidity.(or maybe i should rephrase as WHEN become lucid) :p
No lucidity last night but I managed to post Part 2 of the fortune cookie TOTM dream here:

Aliens Attack the Airport (Part 2) (*Lucid) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Maybe you more experienced oneinonauts can have a quick squizz to confirm if I had a DEILD, not sure if it was or possibly some pseudo phenomenon.

----------


## StephL

Wow!!
I love all this kooky cookie wisdom!! Yours is just soo great, Schmaven:





> "It's godly to have no delusions, but look in your garden"



And Ophelia's plus aftermath - simply gorgeous:





> You've inspired me, Ophie:

----------


## FryingMan

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dood...377946194?mt=8

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/dood...377946194?mt=8



WTF?!?! It's a THING?????  ::shock:: 

Jesus Christ RCRCRCRCRCRCRCRC

----------


## spellbee2

Your subconscious is telling you it wants to play a very cheap and poorly made rip-off of Paper Toss.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I'm speechless, I truly am.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

We should play a game where we string any two random words together and see if it's a thing on Google.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> We should play a game where we string any two random words together and see if it's a thing on Google.



Make ourselves do this game in lucids! We have to pick 2 random words. Or a DC picks one and we pick another. Endless possibilities.





> Me: OK ok, my word is "Cloud."
> DC: Inglesnarf.
> 
> << next morning >>
> 
> Me: *googles "Cloud Inglesnarf" *
> Google: It's an app.
> Me: lerl *RC's*

----------


## woblybil

> WTF?!?! It's a THING????? 
> 
> Jesus Christ RCRCRCRCRCRCRCRC



Hard to put a price on isn't it  ::yddd::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Hard to put a price on isn't it



I'm still in shock.

----------


## FryingMan

"There's an app for that!" -- including lucid dreams....wow...

----------


## woblybil

> "There's an app for that!" -- including lucid dreams....wow...



Looks like were in trouble this month, If we can't figure out how to get sex out of a fortune cookie were screwed  :tongue2:

----------


## Nightfeather

Wow, the next lucid already  :Bliss: 

Advanced Task ii:




> I go outside. What should I do? A TOTM comes to mind. I wave my hand and shout “Expecto Patronum!” Some red mist shoots into the shrubbery. I try again and for a second I can see a head behind the bushes. The third try, a girl in a swimsuit stands in front of me. My patronus. I hug her and thank her for helping me if I should get into trouble.



whole dream

That was not at all what I expected. Well, humans are technically animals, but I had hoped for something more... exciting; like "cool, my patronus is a squirrel" or something.

----------


## FryingMan

Hmm, Patronus girl, eh?   Hey woblybil, there we go  ::hump::

----------


## ThreeCat

Couple attempts at toilet task this morning.  See below!


*Spoiler* for _Attempt #1_: 



I now remember the toilet task. I turn around to head back to the bathrooms. I am now in a grocery store, and have traveled a ridiculous distance away from where I originally came. I begin running, and then just decide to fly. I jump into the air, do one swim motion, and then I am up and flying easily over the grocery aisles. I head back to the little hallway where I know the bathrooms are, and fly down towards it.

On the way, I pass by the delicatessen (which is adjacent to the RR hallway), where a friend from WL is working cutting meat or something. I remember the fortune cookie task, and think I will nail them both in one dream. "Go get me a fortune cookie!" I demand. She nods, but continues helping another customer. I wait, thinking that maybe I should get two.

Get me two fortune cookies!" I say. "And step on it--this is for a customer! She seems stressed and begins to move faster. I wait for a second more and then wake up.




Full dream: ToTM Attempt: "Too Many People in this Bathroom!" - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Spoiler* for _Attempt #2_: 



    There is a bunch of stuff spread out on the toilet seat, so I sweep all of this away and lift the lid. It's clean inside I realize I am wearing jeans so I strip these off (though I have some issues getting them off). Finally I am free, and go after my underwear, but I am having difficulties getting my legs disentangled. I finally realize it doesn't even matter so I jump into the toilet with my underwear still hanging from my leg, and squat all the way down. I then press the flush button.

    The bowl fills with water, but nothing is really happening. I try to spin my body around, to get some momentum, and I do spin now--sort of like a lazy turd. The spinning has also teleported me and the toilet to an outdoors location, on a small, wooden screened-in porch. I try to imagine one of those powerful toilets that just suck shit down with ease. No dice. The cookie task occurs to me, but I keep focusing on getting sucked down. I wake up. 




Also, I will not be reading any toilet tasks until I complete my own, as I do not want to incubate any experiences!  Looking forward to seeing you all on the other side!   ::chuckle:: 

Full dream:  ToTM Attempt: "Big Boy" - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## INeverWakeUp

These are all really fun this month! I'll have to try and do them!

----------


## FryingMan

So after the traditional 4 hours of hell trying to get back to sleep after some galantamine + choline, repeating "shoes, fortune, toilet, patronus, robin wiliams" over and over again, I FINALLY get to sleep and start dreaming, and it's nice & vivid, and I'm thinking about "hey I don't remember being here maybe I should check for a dream," amid other interesting things, and MY WIFE WAKES ME UP *TO LET ME KNOW WHERE SHE'S PUTTING THE KEYS*....NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  OOOOOO!   :Pissed:   :Pissed:   :Pissed:   :Pissed: 

I even felt the dream buzzes and felt like I could go back in but my angry muffled grunts were not enough to have her stop talking to me.

----------


## PercyLucid

Done!

Not my brightest job due the simplicity of the basic one and not feeling inspire into what to do with the Expecto Patronum thingy I spawned.

Anways, here it goes:

Expecto Patronum at Downtown - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I might try the toilet one too, that seemed to be the coolest one, but I could not recall it. As a kid, I would teleport through toilets, pipes, etc.. it was awesome.

----------


## woblybil

> HmmosePatronus girl, eh?   Hey woblybil, there we go



I fear that if I say Expecto Patronum! that a big red 
*Spoiler* for _Spoiler_: 



Rose  ::chuckle::   :Big laugh:   :Big laugh:   :Big laugh:  


 would pop up .......

----------


## Box77

Memory reality check worked wonders to realize that Charles Chaplin couldn't be there, but failed to remember the TOTM for this month.. I just remembered an outdated task and you can guess which one  ::doh::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Memory reality check worked wonders to realize that Charles Chaplin couldn't be there, but failed to remember the TOTM for this month.. I just remembered an outdated task and you can guess which one



Haha which one!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Haha which one!



Yeah, I totally can't guess... Now I'm super curious!

----------


## Xanous

Fortune Cookie always wrong!
No Robin and no Patronus but I'll get it soon.





> On the other side of the barn, I come to familiar street near my workplace. Some cars pass and I think Robin may be in one. Then, I spot some men working on a house in the distance. I shout for Robin and one of them looks. He appears to be a little too large and has a red shirt on. I wave exaggeratedly and motion for him to come to me. He stops what he is doing and beings running toward me. As he gets closer he looks nothing like Robin. I decide to try to force it with belief and expectation. I look way for a moment and really concentrate on Robin Williams face. I see it in my mind (irony) and look back at the man. He looks a lot like John Pennett now (Wrong dead comic). _Oh well. Just go with it._
> I say, "Hey you're Robin Williams!"
> The man doesn't say anything but his body language says he's confused and he disagrees.
> I give up on Robin and decide to move on. I respond, "So OK you're not Robin but you do have my fortune cookie."
> The man must be a mute, because he lets out a soundless, "Ah" and throws his head back in silent laughter. 
> I see his red shirt is a "pocket tee" and the pocket is right at my eye-level. I spy a bulge in it the shape of what I am hoping for. I look up at his face and the man now looks a little like Wreck-it Ralph. Of course, this doesn't register with me at the time, because I really want that fortune cookie. The man reaches in his pocket with index and thumb and plucks out the cookie with his huge meaty hand. I greedily take the cookie. 
> 
> I notice there is no wrapper on it and at first I am a little turned off by that. _Well, I'm not going to eat it and it's not like it matters here anyway._ The cookie seems a little large as I crack it open. I pull the paper out and let the broken pieces fall out of existence. I try to read it but everything is blurry at first. I focus hard. First I see some oddly spaced numbers. Then I notice the random characters above that. Then a word under the numbers. En.. Ensl... En... Encaved? I want to make sense of this word but instead I tuck it way to mull over later when I am wake. Then, for some reason I try to read out the numbers to the man, "Threeee? Two?" I can't seem to read what I am seeing. The man seems really impatient with me and I decide he's right; there's no time for this. I study the paper a second more while wordlessly committing as much as possible to memory. Basically, the paper reads something like this:
>                                     -------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



The Giant Mute - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

2 3 4

Dude that's freaky

----------


## PercyLucid

I am missing a pair of wings Ophelia! Am I dreaming???
....
....
....

Nope, I am awake. My wings please  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I had to RC today when winging folks on my phone. This is what they looked like:



Only the pencil had no eraser, and the paper had a little corner turned up. So freaking weird. Anyway, so I'm sorry if some of y'all's wings got messed up. I'm home now and will go over them again and make sure they're right. PM me if not (I got your PM Percy).

----------


## Zyangur

When I was younger I had a false awakening about getting flushed down the toilet. Let's see if I can do it while actually trying now  :tongue2:  . Also Ophelia, your dream  :Big laugh: 

Oh and something cool I'd like to see or try is doing the patronus task in a nightmare to defend you from something.

----------


## Box77

> Haha which one!



 ::lol::  That one about the eye... and the worse thing I did, there was a pretty girl in front of me and I was like " :Hi baby:  Sorry babe, I have other things to do", then I kissed her goodbye before I walked away to remember what was it that I should do in stead of thinking about having lucid sex  ::morecrying::

----------


## woblybil

Completed Advanced Task #I

Down The Drain.....
9/07
10:30pm I was dreaming a girl and I were fishing and splashing around in a shallow stream where it was very hard to fish and it got night and we were tired and went and slept in a barn after we had fun in the hay and I heard a squeaking noise like a pump handle or windmill and she didnt care but I wanted to see what it was and remembered hearing the same noise earlier fishing in my own pond, I got up and went into a barn toilet that was filthy as and the bowl and tank with no top had no water in them and knew without an RC that I was dreaming because all of my dream toilets are dry and dirty and remembered the task and went down the toilet to see why no water to a small room to turn around then back up through the pipe to the tank where I saw the valve in the tank was bad and was trying to figure out how to fix it when I saw light thru the cracks of a door and it was the farmer and his helper and went to talk to him and he was going to fix the toilet and I told him it was the flopper valve in it and gave the helper a $5 out of my wallet to get one as payment for sleeping in his barn and the farmer said "There you go Sam" to the helper and then we went to a milking room office and I asked if there were more places to fish and he said "Well, There's Salt Lake" where they camp and stuff and good shore fishing where the bluegills just wrap around your finger and there's a leaky rowboat and he was writing names of lakes down for another guy too and showed me then I just woke up and lay there wondering for a minute before realizing I had done it and came to the computer to write it down.......

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Lol Holy Run-on Sentence Batman. Did you type in here first instead of your DJ?  :tongue2: 

Also CONGRATS WOBLYBIL! Y'all really make me want to conquer the toilet task.

----------


## woblybil

> Lol Holy Run-on Sentence Batman. Did you type in here first instead of your DJ? 
> 
> Also CONGRATS WOBLYBIL! Y'all really make me want to conquer the toilet task.



Well actually no, I wrote it fast on a txt document with no breaks, Mainly because I was in a hurry not to forget anything because my recorder batteries went dead and then copy and paste and send a copy to my DJ.... But even then I forgot the first half of the dream, Like how I got fishing etc:

 ::yddd::  But after a wingless month I needed it.......

----------


## FryingMan

"there you go Sam" ah I love dream dialogue  :smiley: .

----------


## ThreeCat

Tried the toilet task again yesterday morning.  Stupid toilet fell apart, then turned into a jetpack.  Flew me all around the room but no drainage!!!!!!  DJ coming sometime  :smiley:

----------


## woblybil

9/08                     
10:0am         No Fortune Cookie....Damn SP  :Sad: 
I was in bed starting to get up and I couldn't and recognized it as SP right off though it seldom happens to me and thought about finding a Chinese girl with a fortune cookie and tried to get the covers off then felt for my body but couldn't find it so I shook my hands to try to break out and I could float up but wound up right back in again then rolled over and saw two DC guys working on curtains on ladders in the window and a lot of naked girls on the wall and yelled "Hey, Come help me get out of bed" and they came over and one guy said first lets get these off and yanked off some strange brown sheets and lifted me up but my tee shirt came off over my head and I fell back as the other guy dressed in black started to undress and I said "What are you going to do to me?". As many times as I tried to get up I wound up back there until I finally heard the fridge running in the kitchen while the picture continued, I fought my way back in and out several times then I gave up and woke up for good .......

----------


## Box77

> .../then rolled over and saw two DC guys working on curtains on ladders in the window and a lot of naked girls on the wall and yelled "Hey, Come help me get out of bed" and they came over and one guy said first lets get these off and yanked off some strange brown sheets and lifted me up but my tee shirt came off over my head and I fell back as the other guy dressed in black started to undress and I said "What are you going to do to me?"/...



 ::lol::  Were you close of not being yourself last night?

----------


## PercyLucid

> Tried the toilet task again yesterday morning.  Stupid toilet fell apart, then turned into a jetpack.  Flew me all around the room but no drainage!!!!!!  DJ coming sometime



I hate when that happens... but also you will find that sometimes your subconscious helps you instead of giving you a hard time. I recall a Dream with ToTM to get struck by a lighting. After turning lucid, I found myself under a storm without being able to recall the ToTM while I was trying my best to dodge all the bolts because I was afraid they would wake me up.... until I finally got hit by one (did not wake up) and continued with my lucid, lol.

----------


## FryingMan

> 9/08                     
> 10:0am         No Fortune Cookie....Damn SP 
> I was in bed starting to get up and I couldn't and recognized it as SP right off though it seldom happens to me and thought about finding a Chinese girl with a fortune cookie and tried to get the covers off then felt for my body but couldn't find it so I shook my hands to try to break out and I could float up but wound up right back in again then rolled over and saw two DC guys working on curtains on ladders in the window and a lot of naked girls on the wall and yelled "Hey, Come help me get out of bed" and they came over and one guy said first lets get these off and yanked off some strange brown sheets and lifted me up but my tee shirt came off over my head and I fell back as the other guy dressed in black started to undress and I said "*What are you going to do to me*?". As many times as I tried to get up I wound up back there until I finally heard the fridge running in the kitchen while the picture continued, I fought my way back in and out several times then I gave up and woke up for good .......



Ah hahahah!   Good thing that bite of potato I was swallowing was small when I read "What are you going to do to me?" I practically inhaled it with a LOL!     Should have had the girls come on over then no reason to get out of bed....  Bil, your dreams are hilarious.

----------


## woblybil

> Ah hahahah!   Good thing that bite of potato I was swallowing was small when I read "What are you going to do to me?" I practically inhaled it with a LOL!     Should have had the girls come on over then no reason to get out of bed....  Bil, your dreams are hilarious.




Yeah, I saw the one girl's *Fortune Cookie* but she was hung on the wall and I couldn't get it  ::yddd::

----------


## ThreeCat

> I hate when that happens... but also you will find that sometimes your subconscious helps you instead of giving you a hard time. I recall a Dream with ToTM to get struck by a lighting. After turning lucid, I found myself under a storm without being able to recall the ToTM while I was trying my best to dodge all the bolts because I was afraid they would wake me up.... until I finally got hit by one (did not wake up) and continued with my lucid, lol.



Hey, thanks Percy!  I have been having some issues with the toilet task--I may not get a good opportunity to try again until the weekend, but next time I am in dreamland I will remember your words  :smiley:

----------


## Phantox

Gonna try the fortune cookie one

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I'm gonna nail this toilet task, even if I have to jump in poo!

----------


## FryingMan

:Bliss:  
Holy TOTM-fest, Batman!  A brilliant, perhaps best of all time vivid stable LD featuring 4 different task attempts (fortune, shoe, tie, patronus), they all worked to some extent but I'm claiming just shoe+tie success because I want to do better on fortune and patronus.  As much as I'm lusting after my first set of advanced wings I want to see what my animal looks like.

full DJ: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/fryi...rgument-60646/

Fabulous night of dreaming, but not scientific: I combined  in one WBTB: Dreamer's MILD, Zipplord47's WBTB self-hypnosis, and 20 drops of wormwood tincture.   Which one did the trick?  WHO CARES!?   Heck I'll gladly do them all every time (well maybe not the wormwood, that stuff's nasty).

DJ for the night will probably take at least an hour, so wil be up later today.  Quick summary of this dream:





> I fly to the ceiling and look back down at the floor and get lucid.  I land roughly and immediately think of TOTMs.  I'm in a classroom, I go to the teachers desk, look him right in the face up close and tel him to give me my fortune cookies (I like this form of summon, worked for the wand, too!) he starts leading me to the right side of the room, as we're walking i tell an adult man sitting at a desk to take off his shoes and have them ready for me to wear later (DC summon #2!  How's that for thinking ahead!?  ).  to an empty desk with about 5 regular looking fortune cookies in plastic wrappers.  I open one and pick up a traditional loking fortune slip of rectangular white paper see small faint Chinese Kanji.  I turn the small white paper over and read some text which seems garbled and nonsense.  At this point some more people are joining to enjoy the hilarious fortunes.  They're now on crumpled brown paper lunch sack pieces and multiplying on the desk top.  I pick up a large one and it's from "Leticia" who's going on and on about Jesus in terrible uneven small child's handwriting in different colors).  I decide to move on and cross the room to the left side, picking up the shoes the DC made ready for me, with laces.  Im really happy and having a great time.  I sit down on the floor, put on the shoes (beige loafers but with laces) and tie the shoes.  I start tying a girl's shoes and have trouble but remember I've already tied my own.  Ok, what's next?  I don't give toilet any thought-- patronus!   I stand up and look across the room, 3 witches male and female, old, are there in full black robes standing and looking at me!  I think for a second about a wand but just stretch out my arm, point my finger,, and shout EXPECTO PATRONUM!! Some white mist  shoots out of my finger forming a small cloud and there's some fizzling but no animal, it dissipates quickly.  I go over to one and say "oh, you're the good guys, aren't you?!" and "you've brought my wand, give it to me" (DC summon #3!), she takes out a wand from her robes and hands it to me, it's beautiful: black, about 18 inches in length, tapered wide at bottom to narrow at top, covered in indentations, and some iridescent colors like blue & orange are visible, I run my hand up the wand and am well pleased, it's time to go bad guy hunting and run out if the room into the hallway.  Unfortunately, at the last second I call back for the girl who's shoes I tied and she comes to me, I pick her up in my arms so that she wraps her legs about my waist, kiss her,  and hold/carry her there the rest of the dream where I'm running down stairs and enter a large open area that seems to turn into a bowling alley at the end.  Fogelbise would be proud, I accomplished his trademark _Reach Down For Moisture_ (there was a lot) before the dream ended.  I really wish I had avoided that because frankly the task and adventure part of the dream was so much more fun.  Real incentive to avoid caveman in the future.



An amazing experience.  I just sat there on the ground of the classroom, rapturous about everything I saw, having a great time, there's more detail, I'll put it in the DJ.

P.s. tapped out on iPad, all typos Apple's fault.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

WOW what an amazing lucid!!! Congrats FryingMan  ::giraffe::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Nice work FryingMan, and I'm happy that you're feeling positive about the MILD practices!

Here is my failed toilet task attempt, due to dream instability:


*Spoiler* for _Toilet Fail Excerpt_: 



*Colour code:* Lucid / DEILD Transition / Non-Lucid

A cave appeared in the distance, and I could see a  misty blue lake through the entrance. The rest of the environment  looked like a bleak desert, and I felt like this cave was calling us to  explore it. Canis and I joined hands and ran towards the cave.
We wandered inside and found ourselves surrounded by multiple wells full  of bright blue water, with a sun beam shining down from the ceiling. It  was a really beautiful setting.
I didn't feel completely stable in the dream so I plugged my nose... I  could only breathe out, not in, and I wondered if my nose was blocked in  waking life. I did some deep breathing anyway, and spun around while  trying to remember the tasks of the month. I remembered Advanced Task i - Flush yourself down a toilet, and describe the experience.  Since there wasn't a toilet immediately available, I tried to remember  another task for backup. I couldn't think of the other tasks, so I  decided to try working on creating a toilet from one of the wells.
Canis was standing at the cave entrance, waiting for me to perform some dream magic. He looked excited. 

I started fading from the dream and felt myself in bed, lying on my side. I tried to remain still so I could re-enter the dream.
I was just focusing on staying relaxed to start with, but then I heard Canis' voice reminding me to visualise the scene:
_"We're going to do the toilet task, think about the running water in those wells flushing us down!"_
I visualised the wells from the previous dream, and the scene appeared  as though I was looking down on it from a bird's eye perspective. The  picture was very clear, but the edges were faded into black, like a  vignetting effect.
I heard water gushing really loudly, as though I was inside the well.
I could feel myself holding Canis' hand, but I didn't have a body in the scene yet.
The well had morphed almost completely into a large stone toilet. I  tried to imagine the feeling of being flushed down the toilet with  Canis.

I lost lucidity at some point before being  flushed. I was now standing somewhere in the cave, telling someone about  the previous dream with the video game characters. 



*Full entry: The Cave*

I'll get it next time! CanisLucidus: I'll be flushing you down the toilet with me, prepare yourself!  ::D:

----------


## kilham

*Finally completed the tasks I was looking for!! Cookie and patronus:

I repeated the mantra I notice this is a dream before sleeping my last couple of hours moments later I notice Im lying in my bed but having strong auditory hallucinations, great! Just a matter of seconds and Ill be inside a dream. Sure enough, I land god knows where, lacking the perception of touch, so I began to crawl all over the floor until I felt the coldness of it. 
I looked at a bookshelf in front of me and searched for a fortune cookie in every corner of it but no luck, I continue crawling in the floor to maintain dream stability while saying Ill find a fortune cookie around this corner, but nothing happened, so I shouted to my subC I want a fortune cookie to appear!!, then I look at my side and theres a girl eating her own fortune cookie, I stopped her and tell her hey, can you give me one?, she looked at me and gave me the long strip of paper she was holding of her cookie but I shook my head and said no, a new one please, so she looked in her pocket and gave me a new one, I opened it and had trouble unwrapping the paper, damn!, but finally I made it and it was a long list of names.. there was my mothers name and one of my friends name, then everything became blurry and got out of the dream, I remained still and got into the dream again, still holding the paper!, it now says: Welcome to Mexicos International Airport, lol . Im disappointed because I expected awesome wisdom advice and I got this shitty message BTW the cookie tasted great!,ok, just like a normal fortune cookie flavor but I get too excited with the realness of things in LDs.

Anyway, I now attempt to do the patronus task, point my finger to the space in front of me and yelled expecto patronum, but nothing happens, I hate my dream control in summoning things, its the same when I want to create portals I look for a wand to make it easier but all I have in front of me is a pencil case, so I improvise with a pencil and think when Im not looking at it, itll become a wand, well it wasnt exactly a fancy nice wand but it helped, I shouted again expecto patronum and after many attempts a very, VERY faint cloud of white smoke began to form in the shape of a horse and disappeared very fast. 
I really wanted it to be a brilliant sparkling patronus like the ones in the movie, but my subC isnt that cooperative so far, I also didnt expect a horse, that was weird, but I was remembering this morning (after waking up) that when Im having bad times in real life, I often dream with a tall white horse that tells me (telephatically) that everything is going to be okay. So it was indeed a cute detail of my subC isnt it??

I finished those two tasks and continue walking until Im on a restaurant I went the other day, very nice view BTW:

I asked the boy in my left: whats the thing you like the most in life?, he answered excitedly the movie, me: which movie?, the boy: black swan!, me: ohhh, yeah, that one its great (of course, I mean, its my own mind Im talking to, and I do love that movie). Suddenly Im having some drinks with my sister and other friends, my sister is worried about not having money for all the drinks, I tell her not to worry because this is a dream and I can make dollars pop out of thin air, in fact I take them from under the table every time we order for a drink. I wanted to do another task but I cant remember any of the other tasks, I do remember the toilet one but ewww no, I prefer to stay here, drinking my cool cocktails with my friends  and looking at a beautiful blue tree, thinking how I enjoy to be concentrated on living in the present moment even if Im in a dream.*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats Kilham, beautiful dream! You know, I wasn't expecting a unicorn patronus in mine. I was hoping for a dragon, but I'll take the unicorn haha. I hope everyone gets this task because I wanna see what cool animals are conjured.

----------


## PercyLucid

Loved it  :smiley:  Especially the end, living in the moment with dreams is amazing.  I suck at summoning portals too, but my patronus, lucky me, worked fine. Not as cool as the movie tho.

----------


## kilham

*You all made me have a good laugh this month!!:*





> "A cookie."



 :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 





> I need to have a happy thought too, along with the expectation. It is EXPECTo Patronum, after all.



 ::laughtillhurts::  ::laughtillhurts::  *I completely forgot about the happy thought!! I'll have to try it next time.*





> Done!
> 
> Not my brightest job due the simplicity of the basic one and not feeling inspire into what to do with the Expecto Patronum thingy I spawned.



*loved your wand!! I had to improvise with a pencil*  ::wizard::

----------


## kilham

> Congrats Kilham, beautiful dream! You know, I wasn't expecting a unicorn patronus in mine. I was hoping for a dragon, but I'll take the unicorn haha. I hope everyone gets this task because I wanna see what cool animals are conjured.



*I loooved your purple unicorn!!, just as you said, best girl fantasy ever!!* 





> Loved it  Especially the end, living in the moment with dreams is amazing.  I suck at summoning portals too, but my patronus, lucky me, worked fine. Not as cool as the movie tho.



*Some day we'll be kick-ass at making portals!! and sparkling patronus*

----------


## OpheliaBlue

As far as portals go, does phasing through things work for you? I phase through mirrors when I want a portal. I don't always know where we're going haha, but it's effective.

----------


## Phantox

> *“hey, can you give me one?”, she looked at me and gave me the long strip of paper she was holding of her cookie but I shook my head and said “no, a new one please”, so she looked in her pocket and gave me a new one*



lol

----------


## FryingMan

Nice Kilham, sort of like the famous t-shirts: "I had a lucid cream and all I got was this stupid fortune!"

Yeah those chilling' moments in LDs are the best: haha pulling dollar bills out from under the table every time, drinking cool cocktails and enjoying the beautiful blue tree, that's the magic of LDimg!"

----------


## PercyLucid

> As far as portals go, does phasing through things work for you? I phase through mirrors when I want a portal. I don't always know where we're going haha, but it's effective.



Don't thing so... funny thing due this ToTM, a good way to travel for me is through pipes, cables, etc. I have a ton of dreams that I would travel through a sync or bathtub (toilets not much, but wanna do it in my next lucid) as well as through electric sockets on walls... I was looking for a dream here that I did that a lot, but I cannot find it. Mightn't never transcribed it from my journal.

----------


## ThreeCat

Fourth un-success with the toilet task this morning...I think my SC is trying to tell me something.  Expanded toilet until it was big enough to climb into, but then the bowl disappeared, and the whole thing turned into a writing desk. *sigh*. Maybe I will try the shoes or cookie task.

----------


## NyxCC

^^ Seems like each of us is struggling with his own task.  :tongue2: 

A summary with relevant highlights. 

*Basic i fortune cookie try*: read a fortune without the cookie 'Crazy couple' 

*Basic i fortune cookie success*? : Drawing of Snoopy and an old Latin proverb translated into German. Don't remember the exact words.

*Basic ii attempts*: paper in shoes, moved physical legs and woke up. Untied shoes before putting one on.

*Basic ii, two successful*: put on a pair of slippers and a pair of flip flops.

More details on shoe adventures here: Shoes DJ Entry

----------


## calielizabeth

The one about Patronus is terrible. DONT cast spells witchcraft is evil. Pray and turn to God. I'll pray in my dreams instead. I want to genuinly dream about Jesus and Yahweh. Divine dreams/prophetic dreams are the best! <3

----------


## ThreeCat

> The one about Patronus is terrible. DONT cast spells witchcraft is evil. Pray and turn to God. I'll pray in my dreams instead. I want to genuinly dream about Jesus and Yahweh. Divine dreams/prophetic dreams are the best! <3



You should see some of the other tasks.   :smiley:

----------


## starletdreamer

So last night I got lucid and remembered the fortune cookie task. So I put my hand in my pocket and felt the cookie there, wrapped in plastic. I looked at the package and it was a Chinese fortune cookie with a picture of a lady on it with dragon hair. lol Her hair accesories were red and she had those sticks in her hair and hair her was black and in the shape of a dragon. So I snap the cookie in half and withdraw the white paper and I cannot make out what is written on the paper. It's very small and they don't seem to be words but rather shapes and dots. I tried to read it but there was nothing I could understand on the paper. 

So that's it! This is the task I performed and completed.  ::rolllaugh::

----------


## PercyLucid

> The one about Patronus is terrible. DONT cast spells witchcraft is evil. Pray and turn to God. I'll pray in my dreams instead. I want to genuinly dream about Jesus and Yahweh. Divine dreams/prophetic dreams are the best! <3



I hope you are joking! Lucid dreaming is found to be satanic by many Christians as well! (But not all I assume.)

Now I know who and what to dare in my next accomplishment  :Big laugh:   ::evil::

----------


## kilham

> As far as portals go, does phasing through things work for you? I phase through mirrors when I want a portal. I don't always know where we're going haha, but it's effective.



Yeah, mirrors work very well (they are my favorites), also phasing through things works, but I won't rest until I can achieve enough dream control to make something like this x-men portal!!!: blink.jpg

----------


## starletdreamer

lol is she serious? It's not a real spell it's from Harry Potter. lol

----------


## ThreeCat

> lol is she serious? It's not a real spell it's from Harry Potter. lol



Some conservative Christian groups believe that Harry Potter is satanic, or least that it promotes a non-Christian worldview, which oftentimes amounts to the same thing.  But anyway...

 :Off topic:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> The one about Patronus is terrible. *DONT cast spells witchcraft is evil. Pray and turn to God.* I'll pray in my dreams instead. I want to genuinly dream about Jesus and Yahweh. Divine dreams/prophetic dreams are the best! <3



No no no. Not here. They have a subforum for that: Religion/Spirituality

----------


## Phantox

Well I tried it, but not while I was lucid lol so I'm pretty sure it doesn't count. I haven't caught up my DJ so here is a rough sketch of what happened:

I was in a game that was the combination of counter strike and dishonored. I was knifing the enemy team while using my blink ability when this girl told me it was time to go. She was a bit rude so I was being a smart-ass with her but eventually complied. As we were leaving, I saw a man folding a large towel or blanket and asked him about my fortune cookie. He said he'd get me one and I told him to open it for me and tell me what it said. He did, and he said it said "This bitch" and I knew it was referring to the girl I was with.

That's that. Later on in the dream I became lucid and flew out a window and fought some demon dog that turned into my cat when I asked it what it represented.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh, someone else opened your fortune cookie and read it huh?

Hrmmmm.. counts? Yes or no?

----------


## Phantox

I guess not and either way i wasnt aware i was dreaming yet, ironically

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I guess not and either way i wasnt aware i was dreaming yet, ironically



Awwww, oh well..

----------


## Box77

::lol::  I don't know if I half-failed or I half-succeeded but there's no half-winged. 

Basic ii attempt:





> ...I'm totally excited with it, while I start to air surf almost above the waters at a high speed, I remember the TOTM. I realize it's too late to think about it because of I'm in the middle of an adrenaline rush and it would have been better to do it before the jump. Anyway, perhaps it's not that bad, I look for some ground to land as I get closer to the surface and calm myself down. It turns in a tropical swamp with some weird plants around. I remember the shoes task. As I'm getting about to land, I see a pair of white velcro shoes with orange-yellow tapes for girls, in the middle of some vegetation. Great imagination buddy boy! Ok, it doesn't say it must correspond to my gender. I land, and look for the shoes, when I see more pairs here and there, some sneakers are good, but all are for ladies. C'mon can you put something more interesting? It's getting too long, so I pick up the first shoe I see close to me, again it's a girls sneaker, size for kids. Just one! I don't see the other one. I decide to pick up the next pair I see. Another pair of sneakers for kids, light purple with laces. Ok, it doesn't matter, they will fit, I know it. Next step, find a place to change mine. I walk around looking for a comfortable place while feeling the shoes in my hand and looking around to avoid fading away. I try to keep calmed, but I'm little bit over excited. I find some ground to sit. while opening the shoes because of the laces are too tight. I pull off my left shoe to find it's laced around my ankle. Great idea right? I look for the lace with my fingers to pull it off. Finally I got to free my foot and put on the first shoe...
> 
> * I wake up pushing my foot in the same direction



 :Cheeky:  If you want to translate my English into English, here's the DJ entry.

----------


## PercyLucid

Not sure, I would give it for valid, you put a shoe on and you remembered the task  :smiley:  Great job hehe, funny way your subconscious to play with you with all those pairs of shoes.

----------


## woblybil

Another Fortune Cookie failure.....

9/11
6:00am I not sure how I did it, I know I did the fortune cookie task and others then was at my computer desk where lucid's usually end with a couple icons and red writing on the screen and I pushed a button and one of those "Google Blockhead" pop-ups appeared on a grey screen with a caption saying "*She's Dead Jim* and laughed so hard I lost any recall of the dream and tasks when I finally woke up... :Big laugh:

----------


## starletdreamer

Ophelia, how long does it take to see your  name in orange and to get that special title and badge? I reported my lucid task yesterday and did the thing on the control panel.  By the way, I'm new at this so please bear with me. lol Thanks! =-)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Ophelia, how long does it take to see your  name in orange and to get that special title and badge? I reported my lucid task yesterday and did the thing on the control panel.  By the way, I'm new at this so please bear with me. lol Thanks! =-)



Instantaneously! When I'm not behind from my hectic work week (sorreh!).
Anyway, congrats on the wings!!!  ::giraffe::

----------


## Box77

> Not sure, I would give it for valid, you put a shoe on and you remembered the task  Great job hehe, funny way your subconscious to play with you with all those pairs of shoes.



I'd give me just one fried wing for it!  ::chuckle::  and an extra portion of french fries  ::D: ... I think I can do it better. I feel like I was in the way to complete the task but didn't finish it. It says a pair of shoes anyway: 





> *Basic Task ii* - Find and put on *a pair of shoes*, any kind (bonus wings if you can tie both.) - _NyxCC_



What I find funny is how my subconscious seems to refuse to collaborate some times, or is it challenging me? It's like that old eternal morning fight between me and my alarm clock systems. I always found a way to turn them off to go back to sleep.

----------


## PercyLucid

> I'd give me just one fried wing for it!  and an extra portion of french fries ... I think I can do it better. I feel like I was in the way to complete the task but didn't finish it. It says a pair of shoes anyway:



True, I just checked. I thought it said shoe. Dang it!!! I am lucky because my whole life, my lucids usually start at home. In fact, two weeks after moving to Europe, my lucids already started in my new home, so it was easy for me because the shoes are by the door, and luckier me, the shoes I use are lace-less, in fact, the photo I uploaded in my DJ is the same pair of shoes I am using at this moment haha.

Well, get your half wing, you can be the One Winged Angel!!!



Is like, for one task you become an angel, for both you become an archangel (two pairs.) an if the bonus added a third pair of wings, a Seraph Angel (6 wings!) 

Good luck next time mate!

----------


## Box77

> True, I just checked. I thought it said shoe. Dang it!!! I am lucky because my whole life, my lucids usually start at home. In fact, two weeks after moving to Europe, my lucids already started in my new home, so it was easy for me because the shoes are by the door, and luckier me, the shoes I use are lace-less, in fact, the photo I uploaded in my DJ is the same pair of shoes I am using at this moment haha.
> 
> Well, get your half wing, you can be the One Winged Angel!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is like, for one task you become an angel, for both you become an archangel (two pairs.) an if the bonus added a third pair of wings, a Seraph Angel (6 wings!) 
> 
> Good luck next time mate!



I guess I could fly with that applying some basic skills:



Haha.. well, I screwed my frequency a couple of years ago when I was working day and night before moving. Then I had a couple of lucid chains in a whole year I think. It was like having all the lucids I missed, in one night: From armageddon to paradise.

Yesterday, curiously I was still wearing the over sized old shoes I thought I threw long time-lucids ago... By the way, if I became lucid again and see that I'm already wearing the first sneaker I put, does it count if I put the other one? or should I change both again?

----------


## PercyLucid

> I guess I could fly with that applying some basic skills:
> 
> 
> 
> Haha.. well, I screwed my frequency a couple of years ago when I was working day and night before moving. Then I had a couple of lucid chains in a whole year I think. It was like having all the lucids I missed, in one night: From armageddon to paradise.
> 
> Yesterday, curiously I was still wearing the over sized old shoes I thought I threw long time-lucids ago... By the way, if I became lucid again and see that I'm already wearing the first sneaker I put, does it count if I put the other one? or should I change both again?



Well, you have made the same mistake as I did when I told you you could get wings, hhehehe. It says, "Find and put on" so if you have shoes on, you will need to still find shoes and put them on (you could take off your shoes or not, it's a dream!)

But then again, if you only put on one shoe because you have one already... no idea hahahaha. Just take it off and put it back on :p

----------


## OpheliaBlue

For Box77:

----------


## Box77

::chuckle::  At the end of the month:

----------


## PercyLucid

::D:  At the end of the year (to get you ready for 2015)

----------


## Box77

> At the end of the year (to get you ready for 2015)



 ::lol::  Is it me or they look like walking fortune cookies?

----------


## fogelbise

I'm guessing all those chicken wings are signifying TOTM wings..? Okay, I really need to get on these tasks and get me some wings! I started incubating/day practices for asking Robin some important questions for my personal development (two goals in one) but I also really want to see what patronus my dreaming mind comes up with! I am also refocusing on putting DEILDs back into my practice which I have really gotten away from. I inched my way in that direction last night...so wish me luck! I saw Ophelia's Unicorn in her DJ! Have there been others?

That chicken farm brought back some childhood memories of visiting one. Kind of magical.  :smiley:

----------


## Box77

> I'm guessing all those chicken wings are signifying TOTM wings..? Okay, I really need to get on these tasks and get me some wings! I started incubating/day practices for asking Robin some important questions for my personal development (two goals in one) but I also really want to see what patronus my dreaming mind comes up with! I am also refocusing on putting DEILDs back into my practice which I have really gotten away from. I inched my way in that direction last night...so wish me luck! I saw Ophelia's Unicorn in her DJ! Have there been others?
> 
> That chicken farm brought back some childhood memories of visiting one. Kind of magical.



Yeah.. but half winged tasks I think... at this point it seems to me that the shoes task will be harder to do than the sanctus patronus spell  ::tongue:: ... Talking about eggs and incubation, perhaps I may use a wing bone to build my magic wand after I eat it. Or the whole chicken! something like how Thulsa Doom turned the serpent into an arrow in Conan the Barbarian if you watched that 80's movie...

Good luck with your tasks by the way!!

----------


## PercyLucid

> Is it me or they look like walking fortune cookies?



Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaybe.... Try to open one and see... if you find blood all around you, then.... opppps... it was a chicken.... if you get a message.... then is a fortune cookie.

Are you dreaming? Am I dreaming? Better check...





> Yeah.. but half winged tasks I think... at this point it seems to me that the shoes task will be harder to do than the sanctus patronus spell ... Talking about eggs and incubation, perhaps I may use a wing bone to build my magic wand after I eat it. Or the whole chicken! something like how Thulsa Doom turned the serpent into an arrow in Conan the Barbarian if you watched that 80's movie...
> 
> Good luck with your tasks by the way!!



Since you can't seem to put a pair of shoes, you might as well dismantle the shoes down to threads and sew them back to make a wand, then cast your patronus spell with it  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

> For Box77:



From Walmart Deli too...  :Big laugh:

----------


## Box77

> Since you can't seem to put a pair of shoes, you might as well dismantle the shoes down to threads and sew them back to make a wand, then cast your patronus spell with it



 ::lol::  perhaps I could use just the shoelaces like this guy here:

----------


## Irreo

Hi there,

So, I managed to complete the Advanced Task 1, the one about the toilet. I slept around 7 hours, drank some water, and on my last cycle I got lucid at a point I can't quite remember.

Some things happened on a dream about family, friends... strange and bizarre things, that ended with me at some kind of medieval tavern. I play a medieval PC game called Skyrim (for those that know it) and I asked for lights, crowd, and music. Music started playing, and I would rub my hands from time to time to try keeping the dream stable, as it looked a bit blurry, but OK.

Then I remembered the TOTM and went to the bathroom. It was small, with ceramic white tiles, and a small wooden window (painted white) semi-opened. I could see an exterior that I don't remember now. I felt a bit un-stable because having that exterior image far there and the interior here and to avoid waking up I closed the window a bit. I looked down the toilet, and at the flush. It was one of those old ones with a chain hanging from a deposit. I just jumped to the toiled while holding the chain and flushed.

I went straight down, felt nothing special, but everything went dark. First I felt as if I was falling. Then I just felt there still, in the dark. I could feel my arms raised up, as if to fit on the toilet. I tried to relax and create an scenario or even open my eyes but couldn't.... and I just woke up.

Well, it was a fun experience in any case, so thanks for the task! Anyway I want to try it again and see if something different happens  :smiley: 

Regards.

----------


## PercyLucid

> perhaps I could use just the shoelaces like this guy here:



Beware though, or this might happen:

----------


## Box77

> It was one of those old ones with a chain hanging from a deposit.



Congrats for the success!! That description reminded me there was one of those in my grandparents house. When I was a little kid, I was so scared of its noise that I used to flush it and run away of the bathroom before the thing turned into apocalypse  ::lol:: 





> Beware though, or this might happen:



 ::chuckle::  That way I could easily perform the Advanced Task i!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Another toilet task fail from the 9th: *Full dream*


*Spoiler* for _Toilet fail_: 



I tried to visualise an indoor scene with a toilet so I could do  Advanced Task i - Flush yourself down a toilet, and describe the experience.
I had a clear picture in my head, but a scene wasn't forming yet.
I could feel myself in bed now, and I questioned  whether I was still dreaming or if I'd really woken up. I rolled out of  bed and did another nose plug RC which confirmed that I was dreaming,  but for some reason, I wasn't totally convinced.
I assume my lucidity faded at this point because I only remember non-lucid fragments after that.



And 2 successes from the 11th: *Full dream*  ::flyaway:: 


*Spoiler* for _Bonus shoes_: 



I was standing in a city street. I had been there  for a while, and I know that I had just completed another dream goal,  because I remember thinking, "Now that I have spent time on my personal  goal, I can move on to Task of the Month!"
I remembered Basic Task ii - Find and put on a pair of shoes, any kind (bonus wings if you can tie both.)  I hadn't completed the bonus part last time, so I wanted to try again. I  looked towards the nearby sidewalk and saw a pile of assorted shoes.  They were all mens' again, and most of them didn't have laces. I focused  on creating some shoes with laces, and 2 appeared, but they were an odd  pair. I decided to put them on anyway - the left was a men's sneaker  like in the previous dream, and the right was a heavy work boot. I spent  a while trying to tie them because my fingers felt strangely numb, and  the laces weren't quite long enough so I needed to modify my knot a bit.  I eventually got them both tied and was satisfied that I had completed  the task.




*Spoiler* for _Patronus_: 



I decided to move on to Advanced Task ii - Cast the Expecto Patronum spell (from Harry Potter) and report what your patronus was.
I looked around and saw a stick lying on the footpath, so I decided to use that as my wand.
I waved the stick and exclaimed, _"Expecto Patronum!"_
Some tiny purple sparks and smoke came out, but no patronus.
I thought maybe it would be easier for me to create this scene if I was  in the middle of the woods, like in the scene from Harry Potter. It was  day time in the city, but I ran around the corner with the expectation  that I would find a forest, and sure enough, I found myself in the  middle of a moonlit forest.
I tried casting the spell again: _"Expecto Patronum!"_
The same thing happened with just some sparks and smoke coming out of the wand.
I remembered that I had to think of a happy memory for the charm to work. I had talked with CanisLucidus  on Skype IWL about what I should think about for this, and we discussed  how happy we both felt about how our relationship has developed. I  focused on those feelings of bonding and a bright light started forming  in front of me. I felt like I was ready to cast the spell now.
_"Expecto Patronum!"_
Suddenly, bright lights filled my whole field of vision.
I had been trying not to incubate any particular animal so I could let  the dream surprise me, but no patronus was appearing. I thought I might  need to put a bit of expectation into this, so I tried to vaguely  imagine the creature that I feel best represents me, a phoenix, flying  from the lights before me.
A purple shape began forming from the light, but it wasn't a phoenix...  To my complete surprise, it was a zebra! It had strips of purple light  all down its body, and had a kind of cubic appearance like a videogame:


I found this really amusing in the dream... Why a zebra!? Oh dreamworld, you so random! 
The zebra ran across the sky in front of me. I watched it bound  gracefully into the distance, and I felt myself fading from the dream.

I had a false awakening where I tried to write the patronus dream in my phone. The notes app kept autocorrecting me to 'zebrah', like the DV member.

I totally missed both dream signs - electronics  malfunctioning and a clear DV reference - and kept dreaming non-lucidly  for a while after that.



I would like a meatless variety of wings please!  ::tongue::

----------


## Box77

From previous experiences I found it to be very useful in both waking life and dream world:

----------


## StephL

This is so sweet!!





> The zebra ran across the sky in front of me. I watched it bound gracefully into the distance, and I felt myself fading from the dream.



I have a bad streak of dry patches - I really need to get going with actually doing something else than "verbally hoping" for it, when I wake up in the night.
Guess some journalling wouldn't hurt for starters.
I tried the play darts and drink a lot tactic again yesterday, which had ended with four little LDs during the comp in one night - nope.
Just a slight headache...

----------


## PRtitohp5

I just completed the basic tasks  :smiley: 

*Basic task i*

False awakening... took me a while to convince myself I was dreaming, I couldn't even go through the door. But then started flying and went to the fridge to look for a fortune cookie. Found one, opened it and it said in bold in a huge paper, "this is your fortune" and then a series of mathematical equations and geometric patterns. weird

*Basic task ii fail*

DILD... weird arena type place, I remembered the task and stole some guy's shoes. put them on and started to tie the shoelaces.. started chill but then started messing up, then a dream figure told me, "You will never be able to do that, man" and it turned into something really hard and the dream faded.

*Basic task ii*

Got out of my body "OBE style" after another LD... put on some shoes... started tying shoelaces and did a really messed up knot and someone called my name and I thought it was from W.Reality... But ignored, tried one more time and succeeded!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I went straight down, felt nothing special, but everything went dark. First I felt as if I was falling. Then I just felt there still, in the dark. I could feel my arms raised up, as if to fit on the toilet. I tried to relax and create an scenario or even open my eyes but couldn't.... and I just woke up.



Well, I guess now you know what a poop feels like when it gets stuck.

And dreamer, I love that your patronus is a lego zebra  ::chuckle::

----------


## KestrelKat

This was a fail but OMG was it great:


*Spoiler* for _ "TOTM FAIL: Patronus"_: 




I don't remember much about the dream before I got lucid, but I was in a room with lots of drawers.  The room had no doors and no windows and was really tall.  I realized this was weird and looked down at my hands, to find that I was dreaming!

I looked around, and remembered the TOTM for the patronus.  _I've been so excited to try this one!_ I think.  _First I need to find a magic wand!_

I go to one of the drawers in the walls, and hold the handle, thinking about how I wanted a magic wand and there was probably one in this drawer.  I opened it, and pulled out a blue-and-purple dildo.  I was laughing so hard I lost all control and woke up.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> This was a fail but OMG was it great:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _ "TOTM FAIL: Patronus"_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember much about the dream before I got lucid, but I was in a room with lots of drawers.  The room had no doors and no windows and was really tall.  I realized this was weird and looked down at my hands, to find that I was dreaming!
> ...



Noooooooooooooooooooooo!!! Haha oh my god!!

+1 You are officially beyond awesome :heart:

----------


## Box77

::laughtillhurts::  It's better than the sequence in the movie Me, Myself & Irene...

----------


## FryingMan

> This was a fail but OMG was it great:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _ "TOTM FAIL: Patronus"_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember much about the dream before I got lucid, but I was in a room with lots of drawers.  The room had no doors and no windows and was really tall.  I realized this was weird and looked down at my hands, to find that I was dreaming!
> ...



Awesome, and just as well you woke up, I don't think you'd have wanted to be anywhere near the "white mist" that would shoot out of that thing...

----------


## starletdreamer

I did the Expecto Patronum spell! Last night I got lucid! It started with me thinking that I'm late to work and freaking out. Then I decide to look at my hand to do a rc and I became lucid and relieved I wasn't late to work. lol So I immediately got to thinking, okay, what should I do? The first thing I thought about was the spell. I started to spin the wand that just seems to have appeared out of nowhere as soon as I thought about doing the spell. My happy thought was the first time I fell in love. The wand was spinning and creating circles of light blue in the air. Then out of nowhere what I believe was my patronus appears. Marvin the Martian! LOL! I couldn't believe that this could possibly be my patronus so I yell out, "Show yourself!" Then Marvin the Martian turned into a little mouse that scurried away. lol So that's the end of that. Honestly I prefer my patronus to be Marvin the Martian than a little mouse. lol But I feel guilty for underestimating that little mouse. After this ordeal I thought about the shoe tying task, but I postponed it to try again the fortune cookie task since last time I completed it I couldn't really make out what the words on the paper with the fortune said. I figured there would be time to complete the shoe tying task after trying the fortune cookie task. I even pictured the types of shoes I wanted to tie and everything. I dug into my pocket and there were two fortune cookies in my pocket this time. I only opened one of them and Iw as able to read some of the text but then it would gradually disappeared the more I tried to focus. Almost as though the less I tried to read it the less likely it would disappear. I can't remember what I WAS able to read. Before I could do the shoe tying task I woke up. Ah!!! Anyway, what was cool is that after this lucid dream I had another one but I did not perform any other tasks. I am happy that I at least got to perform and complete the Expecto Patronum spell, even if my patronus was a scared little mouse. lol

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats!!  ::giraffe:: 

I agree, Marvin the Martian would have been hysterical. Maybe your patronus is also an animangus.....

----------


## starletdreamer

haha, that's funny the way you raised your arms up to fit in...lol.  ::lol:: COngratulations! I hope I will complete this task soon too. Sounds fun!

----------


## starletdreamer

> I go to one of the drawers in the walls, and hold the handle, thinking about how I wanted a magic wand and there was probably one in this drawer.  I opened it, and pulled out a blue-and-purple dildo.  I was laughing so hard I lost all control and woke up.




Hahaha!!!! Too funny!!! Your lucid self has a sense of humor. Love it!

----------


## StephL

Finally a lucid dream again!!
Thank you once more and so much *~Dreamer~* for your help!

I dreamt, that I was working in a hospital, and wanted to smoke a cigarette in the night and went searching for an exit. And it got rather ludicrous and labyrinthine and I didn't find one. Aha! DREAM!!

I found myself in the ante-room of an operating theatre, when it clicked and first thought was - a fortune cookie. So I looked into a drawer, there was none, but I conjured one in plain sight, that was a first for me.
I let optics swim a bit, pretending to half-close my eyes and "made" one out of something round, opened it - empty. Then I summoned one behind me on the floor, it was huge, maybe 15 cm - and in it was again no wisdom, but only crumbles. Very frustrating buut - there were lots of shoes, too, in a shelf.
So I took a pair of trainers, put them on and - tadaa - I got them tied up properly! Took me two/three tries, but it worked.

So next I tried it with expecto patronum, but unfortunately this didn't bring me anywhere, no purple zebras, not even a mouse. Very sad - I'm going to try that again! The cookie, too. Instead I found my exit and thought about working on my dares, but that also didn't bring me anywhere. Na well - it's finally wiiinx again!!
I had about two weeks dry patch before yesterday a little lucid moment and now this - soo happy - it was a rather long one, too!

 ::giraffe::

----------


## Box77

:smiley:  Hey, nice to see you got it!! I had a short semi-lucid, where I was playing Frozen Free Fall and changed the crystals into shoes. I was so happy to see a whole line of shoes destroyed, thinking that I finally got to do it  ::chuckle::

----------


## PercyLucid

> This was a fail but OMG was it great:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _ "TOTM FAIL: Patronus"_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember much about the dream before I got lucid, but I was in a room with lots of drawers.  The room had no doors and no windows and was really tall.  I realized this was weird and looked down at my hands, to find that I was dreaming!
> ...



Well... next lucid you will get it for sure....

Even though, I can picture was will come out from your patronus...   :Big laugh:

----------


## KestrelKat

LOL I DID get lucid again last night, and I did complete the task!  I'm writing it down still.  No vibrators this time, though.  HAHA!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> LOL I DID get lucid again last night, and I did complete the task!  I'm writing it down still.  No vibrators this time, though.  HAHA!



Woo I can't wait to read it!

And congrats Steph on the bonus!!!

----------


## KestrelKat

*Spoiler* for _TOTM: Patronus and Fortune Cookie_: 




I flew into the city, and something made me look down at my hands.  I had a weird sort of there-but-not-there second thumb, and so I knew that I was dreaming!  I was already flying, and so I just sort of went up further, to the roof of the building next to me.  It looked like there was some sort of fancy dinner party on the roof, and I flew up to a table.  I had the Patronus task on my mind already, and didn't want a repeat of the last attempt, so instead of trying to _find_ a wand, I just picked up a butter knife and called it good.  

I turned away from the dinner party with my butter knife in hand, and looked into my own wavey, slightly distorted reflection in the mirror-like window-covered wall of the building next to this one.  I yelled, "Expecto Patronum!" and there was a blue-ish purple-ish and somehow also orange-ish glow from the end of the knife.  I made myself focus on a happy memory, which happened to be a time in Austria with Zukin, when we were hiking.  I yelled, "Expecto Patronum!" again, and this time there was more light, and a shadow of something large on the windows of the other building.  I focused on the blurry shape and realized it was *Mewtwo*.  

Fuck. Yeah.

I watched my badass patronus fly around, then dismissed it with a smile.  I was pretty happy with this lucid dream so far!  I thought of what other task I could try, and remembered the fortune cookie one.  That was the other one I was pretty excited to try.  

I fly back to the dinner party, and found the bar tender lady at the edge of the roof.  I first asked for something to drink, and got some bubbly in a dainty glass with gold flecks around the rim.  I landed on the roof and milled amongst the people, sipping my drink, and then I went back to the bartender lady.  I asked for a fortune cookie this time.  She grudgingly said, "Alright, fine," and reached under the bar, handing me a fortune cookie.  I grinned and stuck it in my pocket.  I had the feeling that I should wait to open it.  That I should first fly down to the ground level of the building.  I hovered around the front entrance, hoping to meet Zukin.  Lowe and behold, I opened the door to find her waiting for me in the lobby.  

"Hey Zukin!  I'm lucid right now!  We're in a dream!"  She just kinda stared at me.  "Can you remember any of the lucid tasks this month?" I asked, hoping that my subconscious mind could give me a hint on the other tasks, all of which I keep forgetting, even IWL.  

She stared at me again, shrugged, and then said, "Let's go to the bathroom.  I gotta pee."

I put my drink down against a wall and followed her to the bathroom (STILL not remembering the flushing task.  And what a hint I'd given myself, too!  I actually had to check the forum and then laughed at myself for not getting it).  I watched her go into one of the stalls, and sat on the sink while she used the toilet.  I took out my fortune cookie, and took it out of the wrapping.  I inhaled as I cracked it open, and was surprised to see a rather large, folded piece of paper inside.  I unfolded it, and there was a lot of text.  First, a whole bunch of rather large numbers (large for a fortune cookie, that is) and then some random words, and more numbers.  I realized the numbers and words kept changing when I looked away, so I tried not to take my eyes off the numbers and words as I got out my phone, hoping to write them down.  Silly me.  Lucky thing is, writing things helps me remember them, so I remember many of the numbers and words I saw.  It was something like this:

87 69 899 99 99 99 56 72 12

Money
Moshy

88 54 23

Honey 
Honey

And then more words and numbers.  Lots of them.  It was weird.  

I laughed, and Zukin came out of the stall.  "What's so funny?"  She asked, washing her hands.

"This fortune.  You know we're in a dream, right?"  I recently read a book that described a method for inducing shared dreams, and this is what I was trying with her.  I just found out she likely wasn't even asleep when I had this dream, which may be why it never worked...  "This fortune is on crack, look at it.  It keeps changing."  Even as I passed her the paper, I could see that the numbers and words were changing, though the format was always the same.  always the same amount of words and numbers, always in the same place and with the same number of digits or letters.  






This dream was awesome!  there was more after that, but it wasn't related to the tasks.  Full Dream

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Money Moshy
Honey Honey!!

I don't think subCs get the point of fortunes. And Congrats!!

----------


## KestrelKat

> Money Moshy
> Honey Honey!!
> 
> I don't think subCs get the point of fortunes. And Congrats!!



Yeah at least mine doesn't haha.  Especially since it kept changing lol
It got the format right.  When you get to the basic parts of a fortune, you know there should be some numbers and some words.  But the content, sheeeeesh.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Yeah at least mine doesn't haha.  Especially since it kept changing lol
> It got the format right.  When you get to the basic parts of a fortune, you know there should be some numbers and some words.  But the content, sheeeeesh.



Ikr! Mine was a nasty poem and a phone number.

So my subC obviously doesn't know the difference between a fortune cookie and a bathroom wall.

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome job you two  :smiley:

----------


## Verre

I was having a dry spell for the first two weeks of September, which bummed me out because I really wanted to try both the fortune cookie task and the Patronus Charm. Luckily last night I had an amazing long dream in which I managed to pull off both! I didn't stop there but since I already had the wand handy I also worked on "Leviosa" and "Expelliamus." The dream had such clarity and detail that after I wrote it all up my DJ entry was shockingly long. Here's the TLDR version: DJ entry

I'll repost the parts most relevant to the TOTMs here:


*Spoiler* for _Fortune Cookie TOTM_: 



I walk toward the kitchen counter, expecting to find a bag of fortune cookies ready to hand. Sure enough, there is a clear plastic bag right where I expect, but as I reach for it I see that it contains... what are those, pierogies? I laugh because they look almost like fortune cookies and are anything but, and it is just like dream to bait and switch this way. I pick up the bag and reach into it anyway, focusing my expectations around pulling out a proper fortune cookie, and by the time my hand closes around something, I can tell that it is falling into line: it has the dry smooth surface, distinctive shape and ridges of a fortune cookie. I pull it out and break it in half to get the fortune. I remember that I'm supposed to eat the cookie too, so I start nibbling at it while extracting the fortune, which was wedged inside the cookie in a crumpled up wad. As I smooth it, I see that the little strip of paper is covered with what looks like dabs of herb butter mixed with little shreds of nori seaweed, a kind of east-west fusion of ingredients. I'm disappointed to see that there is no writing on the paper at all, just the seasonings. 

No problem, the bag contains several cookies. I'll just get another. I try again, and fortunately the next cookie contains a larger slip of paper, one that comes out properly this time and contains actual textquite a lot of text actually, four or five lines of it. I start to read it, murmuring aloud to help fix it in memory. It starts something like: "And earth her allies rift..." It goes on from there, not making much sense, and worse, by the time I get to the second line the first one is already changing, now "her allies" looks like it has been replaced by something in German, "die Beile." 

_(Weird, according to my German dictionary app "die Beile" means "axes, hatchets." I've studied a bit of German, which is why I have the app, but I'm not aware that I've ever learned that word and didn't even know if it was a real one until I looked it up.)_

I continue reading the fortune, and by the time I get to the end the first line has changed again even more, and I'm pretty sure so has everything else. I realize this is somewhat hopeless, the fortune was so long that it would have been hard enough to remember even if it were static, much less track all the changes, so I just determine to remember the part that I read initially, since I think I can keep at least this much in working memory: "And earth her allies rift."

By this point the fortune has transformed into a large plastic wrapper like the sort that might have wrapped a whole box of cookies, and as I continue to look at it, I'm surprised by how much additional text is written on the side in small print: mundane details like the address of the manufacturer, etc. I see a date, "1945," and note that the place of manufacture is San Francisco, which makes sense (wasn't the fortune cookie invented there?) but by now the date has already changed to "1929."





*Spoiler* for _Patronus Charm_: 




Having done fortune cookies, I thought I should put all my focus now into completing the Patronus TOTM. Once more I reach for my wand and once again come up empty-handed. No matter, I've used a chopstick as a wand before with great success, and I keep a jar of those right on the kitchen counter, so I walk up to it and pluck a nice sturdy one. Although the jar is mostly full of delicately-pointed Japanese chopsticks, I choose a sturdier one of the Chinese type, cut half-square and half-round. It looks just like one of my real chopsticks, from a simple and practical set I acquired many years ago in Nonthaburi because I didn't know I was supposed to give them back to the door-to-door noodle vendor, and it feels comfortable and familiar in my hand. 

I figure that it would be most appropriate to summon a Patronus if there were a real threat, but I don't want to over-complicate things by going to look for one. I reason that since my husband was annoying me just now with the boxes and almost woke me up, this could serve as a sufficient stand-in. So I find him in the living room, point the wand toward him and say firmly, "Expecto Patronum!" I hear an audible "pop" like something bursting but see no change in the visual field. I try again and nothing happens at all. I strengthen my resolve, try a third time, and... what is that?... I look closer... it's... moths! The air between us where I was aiming the wand is now occupied with a cloud of small shimmering moths! 

I'm delighted with these results because they were so unexpected. I figured my Patronus would turn out to be something predictable like a type of animal I like, maybe a cat or an owl or a raven or even a horse, but moths had never crossed my mind! However, I had intentionally left the form of the Patronus unspecified, because I was hoping the dream would collaborate with me creatively and come up with something interesting and unanticipated, and in this respect it fulfilled its role splendidly. 

Moths! I would never have consciously arrived at this solution, but now it makes perfect sense: I am very much a night person, after all, and these are definitely night moths. I watch them for a few moments, entranced by the glitter and sparkle of their silver bodies in flight. They are relatively small, with wingspans of roughly three-quarters of an inch, but there is a whole cloud of them, many dozens filling an area several feet on either side. Although we are indoors, they appear to be illuminated by moonlight. It is incredibly beautiful. And they've fulfilled the function of a Patronus, it seems, in that they have averted the "threat" (such as it was) and completely defused the tension in the room. My husband is watching them too, and appears just as enchanted with them as I am.




I just realized that I misspelled "Expelliarmus" in the post above as well as throughout my entire DJ entry... but "Expelliamus" is how it sounds to us over here in the colonies!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats Verre!

You know, one of us should make a post and list all the members' names with a pic of their patronuseses. For old time's sake. Well, in the future it'll be for old time's sake, but I'm just looking ahead.

I'm going to post what mine looked like, to the best of my ability. Actually this is pretty damn close (just the mane and tail were purple too, not gold):

----------


## NyxCC

> Money
> Moshy
> 
> 88 54 23



Maybe those were lottery numbers?  ::D:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> This was a fail but OMG was it great:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler* for _ "TOTM FAIL: Patronus"_: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't remember much about the dream before I got lucid, but I was in a room with lots of drawers.  The room had no doors and no windows and was really tall.  I realized this was weird and looked down at my hands, to find that I was dreaming!
> ...



This may be my favourite TotM fail ever! I am liking the sound of an awards ceremony more and more!  :Big laugh: 





> Congrats Verre!
> 
> You know, one of us should make a post and list all the members' names with a pic of their patronuseses. For old time's sake. Well, in the future it'll be for old time's sake, but I'm just looking ahead.
> 
> I'm going to post what mine looked like, to the best of my ability. Actually this is pretty damn close (just the mane and tail were purple too, not gold):



Yes please, Verre!
And here you go, OpheliaBow:



Oh, and I got a little giggle out of this one, nicely done!  :Clap: 




> _Last edited by OpheliaBlue; Today at 07:25 AM. Reason: Combino Patronum!_

----------


## Queen Zukin

Hoping I can post this...my antivirus for some reason won't let me visit this page. 

*Task of the Month - Try 1*

I don't remember yet how I got lucid, but something caused me to do a reality check. 

I was in an industrial area when I decided that I wanted to do the fortune cookie Task of the Month. I wasn't sure where I would find a fortune cookie here. It was also kind of dark and spookie. Between two buildings I saw what looked like Chewbacca scurrying past. Ugh. This was going to get creepy if I stayed. I launched off the ground and into the air but the dream was unstable. 

*Task of the Month - Try 2*

I DEILD'd from the previous dream into a new one. I was now standing outside someone's house, so I thought I could probably find a fortune cookie there. I went through the door and looked around. Sure enough, I found one. 

I broke open the cookie and read my fortune: 

_ACHT! What's less than 2 but greater than 5 but smaller than 1 and multiplied by 6.7 and added by 1 and divided by 3 and greater than 4?_

I don't fucking know? What kind of fortune is that?

I saw a bunch of fortune cookies in a basket that had been nibbled on already. Someone was hoarding fortunes here. I picked one up, and it made less sense than the last.

_LESS than 5 gREAter than 2 smaller than -0 multiplied by 80!_

Christ on a bike. I did not get lucid to do math on acid. There were more fortunes, but with each successive read they just got worse and worse. 

The dream got unstable.

----------


## StephL

> And congrats Steph on the bonus!!!



Thank youhuu!!
My first bonus ever - that was quite easy - thanks to NyxCC!  ::D: 
Great patronus, too, your unicorn! I really need to try this again - I also want such a phantastic creature.





> You know, one of us should make a post and list all the members' names with a pic of their patronuseses. For old time's sake. Well, in the future it'll be for old time's sake, but I'm just looking ahead.



Superb idea - one more reason to dream my very own "Krafttier". That would mean"power-animal" and is a quasi-term for a spiritually associated personal animal. I really need to meet mine - so curious, what it will turn out to be.


Congratulations KestrelKat and Verre and Queen Zukin, too!!

Must have been cool to meet Mewtwo - very suited for a power-animal:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Oh, lol. I misread that and thought you were nominating Verre to compile the patronuses... patroni?
If it's not done before I get time, I'll do that.
Maybe Nightfeather will step in like last month with the foreign words!  ::deal::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Oh, lol. I misread that and thought you were nominating Verre to compile the patronuses... patroni?
> If it's not done before I get time, I'll do that.
> Maybe Nightfeather will step in like last month with the foreign words!



Yessss, I was hoping you'd volunteer  ::teeth:: 

And thank you, brilliant job on purplifying my patronus, Dreamer :heart:

----------


## starletdreamer

What a cool experience with the moths Verre! It's almost as though the energy of the tension was transformed into the beautiful spectacle of moths. Tension diffused and instant beauty in the moment. Nice! And Congrats!!!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Yessss, I was hoping you'd volunteer 
> 
> And thank you, brilliant job on purplifying my patronus, Dreamer :heart:



K, just gotta sleep and flush myself down a toilet first!  ::upsidedown::

----------


## KestrelKat

> Must have been cool to meet Mewtwo - very suited for a power-animal:



It WAS pretty awesome.  And totally unexpected.  It's hard not to have any expectations about it, but I had been assuming it would be a platypus this whole time.  I didn't even consider it would be a Pokémon!  And Mewtwo at that.  At first, it was like an anti-Mewtwo, more like a large black shape with a shining starburst of blue, puple, orange light behind it.  As soon as I focused on it, I recognized the shape and then it was there for real, glowing and watching me.  So cool.  

Now that I think about it, it was like one of those *"Who's that Pokémon"* commercials haha!  







> K, just gotta sleep and flush myself down a toilet first!



That's my next goal if I get lucid again this month.  I really wish I had remembered it, but ah well.  There is always next time!

And yeah, that fail... It's actually one of my favorite lucids so far, just because of how... perfect it was haha!

----------


## Box77

:boogie:  I did something, I know I did something...

*Spoiler* for _: Related to the Basic Task ii and Advanced Task ii_: 



.../I see my shoes and I remember the related TOTM. I think I'll find a pair of shoes in the next space. Crossing the doorframe, I turn to my right and see a pair of velcro shoes, for men this time, next to a waterway. I don't waste my time and sit next to them to take mine out. I start with my right foot and just pull the shoe out. The laces just follow the motion, like it was not tied. I do the same with the left foot and see that the laces seem to be tied around my ankle again. I just pull it harder and goes out with no problem. I put the velcro shoes on and stand up to see the tapes are not properly adjusted. A minor detail I think then I turn and start walking somewhere when I remember the Expecto Patronus task! I want to do this one since it seems to be pretty easy. I hold a stick from the ground thinking that it may work good for a wand, point it to the front and say the words. I see a bit of smoke rising from the tip like it is an incense stick. I go to the next space and repeat it again more confidently. More smoke rises from the tip. The place is still empty, no animal, no bug, nothing. I turn and see inside a mirror hanging on the wall of what apparently was a room. I see a blurry reflection of me, and remember that I must feel specially happy to do this task. My first thought is sex! Ok, I think about the good feeling and say the words louder. My throat hurts a little. More smoke and I start looking around to see something, when I see the shadow of an eagle moving on the floor. I turn to the skies to see it, but it's a dark night sky. Then I hear it screeching, like it's flying away. I don't know if it counts but I decide to properly adjust my shoes when I start feeling the whole dream is fading.


Well, I don't know how far did I get this time... It seems to me that at least I completed the Basic Task ii, but the Advanced one could be incomplete because of I didn't directly see the animal, I just saw the shadow of an eagle and heard it screeching.

----------


## StephL

Aah now I know, why I didn't find my patronus - I forgot about the wand!!  :Picard face palm: 
So next time it will work, hurrah! Hopefully...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats on the wings, Box!!!





> Aah now I know, why I didn't find my patronus - I forgot about the wand!! 
> So next time it will work, hurrah! Hopefully...



Just so you know, according to the HP books, it IS possible to do spells without wand or incantation, if the will is strong enough. Which is basically lucid dreaming for us huh! Still, if a wand + happy thought helps get the job done, then so be it.

This task is an interesting experiment.

----------


## PercyLucid

Is funny though, I had more dreams about doing spells since this task... despite that I did my (laaaaaaaaaaaaaameeeeeeeeeee) patronus already several days ago.... I will upload to my DJ a dream later, but in this one I also did spells that would fix everything broken, and the name of the spell was "Riiiigggoperro" lol... talk about randomness... since that word probably is made up.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I did something, I know I did something...
> 
> *Spoiler* for _: Related to the Basic Task ii and Advanced Task ii_: 
> 
> 
> 
> .../I see my shoes and I remember the related TOTM. I think I'll find a pair of shoes in the next space. Crossing the doorframe, I turn to my right and see a pair of velcro shoes, for men this time, next to a waterway. I don't waste my time and sit next to them to take mine out. I start with my right foot and just pull the shoe out. The laces just follow the motion, like it was not tied. I do the same with the left foot and see that the laces seem to be tied around my ankle again. I just pull it harder and goes out with no problem. I put the velcro shoes on and stand up to see the tapes are not properly adjusted. A minor detail I think then I turn and start walking somewhere when I remember the Expecto Patronus task! I want to do this one since it seems to be pretty easy. I hold a stick from the ground thinking that it may work good for a wand, point it to the front and say the words. I see a bit of smoke rising from the tip like it is an incense stick. I go to the next space and repeat it again more confidently. More smoke rises from the tip. The place is still empty, no animal, no bug, nothing. I turn and see inside a mirror hanging on the wall of what apparently was a room. I see a blurry reflection of me, and remember that I must feel specially happy to do this task. My first thought is sex! Ok, I think about the good feeling and say the words louder. My throat hurts a little. More smoke and I start looking around to see something, when I see the shadow of an eagle moving on the floor. I turn to the skies to see it, but it's a dark night sky. Then I hear it screeching, like it's flying away. I don't know if it counts but I decide to properly adjust my shoes when I start feeling the whole dream is fading.
> 
> 
> Well, I don't know how far did I get this time... It seems to me that at least I completed the Basic Task ii, but the Advanced one could be incomplete because of I didn't directly see the animal, I just saw the shadow of an eagle and heard it screeching.



Wheeee, congrats!! Is this your first TotM?
Did you do anything differently for incubation? I'm not sure if you've started on those practices we spoke about yet.
The wings suit you! Many more to come, I bet!  ::flyaway::

----------


## FryingMan

Another awesome TOTM-worthy LD (I think it was a WILD!), my first thoughts were: retry fortune?  patronus?  Nah, instead summoned a lightsaber and waved it around and went looking for Sensei for a duel, never found him though.   Then I flew over an astonishingly vivid beautiful city scape and flew over a football field where players were running around, it was really cool, until I thought "....football?  CHEERleaders!" and that finished that dream up right quick.

----------


## Box77

> Wheeee, congrats!! Is this your first TotM?
> Did you do anything differently for incubation? I'm not sure if you've started on those practices we spoke about yet.
> The wings suit you! Many more to come, I bet!



Wings  :drool:  Now I have a happier thought to do a better spell!! It's my first succeeded TOTM before the expiration date actually. Definitively I couldn't been able to do it without your support. My recall is getting better, specially to put in order the usual crap I use to dream about, and curiously my awareness has increased by far more than usual.

Looking forward to find that eagle, if it was not just a casual visitor... now, to the nap!

----------


## StephL

Wooohooo Box!!  :Clap: 

Feels great, doesn't it? To fly about on the forum with these beautiful wiiinx!! Softly wafting in the breeze...
This is such a genial use of psychology - all of it, up to being allowed to make new suggestions, when winged!
I know, it's been very important for me to keep at it, very effective, maybe even crucial!

----------


## Box77

> Wooohooo Box!! 
> 
> Feels great, doesn't it? To fly about on the forum with these beautiful wiiinx!! Softly wafting in the breeze...
> This is such a genial use of psychology - all of it, up to being allowed to make new suggestions, when winged!
> I know, it's been very important for me to keep at it, very effective, maybe even crucial!



Yeah!! I have even a funny idea to work with my avatar  ::tongue:: , although apparently there's some technical issues to update it, I'll check it back later anyway, when the month is over. By now, I'll try to complete the other tasks (including your lucid dare  :;-): ). 
Talking about the psychological part, apparently it has echoed in my dream world too. During the nap, there was a black panther in our apartment which I recently got to be friends!!! I was worried about the kids carelessly running around it, because of I thought it could harm them if it decided to play with them. Does it have something to do with the black cat and the black fox I saw in some other dreams? Is the eagle coming back? 

To be continued...

----------


## starletdreamer

> Another awesome TOTM-worthy LD (I think it was a WILD!), my first thoughts were: retry fortune?  patronus?  Nah, instead summoned a lightsaber and waved it around and went looking for Sensei for a duel, never found him though.   Then I flew over an astonishingly vivid beautiful city scape and flew over a football field where players were running around, it was really cool, until I thought "....football?  CHEERleaders!" and that finished that dream up right quick.



Sounds like a really cool dream, especially the part that you said it may have been a WILD. Gawd I miss WILD's. I haven't attempted one in a while. Mostly been enjoying about 3-4 DILDs a month lately but this weekend I think I'll trying WILDing. =-)

----------


## FryingMan

^^ It was great.  I just happened to hit on the balance of everything: drowsiness, awareness, intention, letting go, not trying too hard, etc.   Hopefully this means I'll be able to get some more of these!

----------


## KestrelKat

> Sounds like a really cool dream, especially the part that you said it may have been a WILD. Gawd I miss WILD's. I haven't attempted one in a while. Mostly been enjoying about 3-4 DILDs a month lately but this weekend I think I'll trying WILDing. =-)



I attempt to WILD pretty much every night but I've only been half-way successful once, and that wasn't even a true WILD.  I say half-success because I got lucid haha.

----------


## PercyLucid

Way to go Box!

----------


## FryingMan

> I attempt to WILD pretty much every night but I've only been half-way successful once, and that wasn't even a true WILD.  I say half-success because I got lucid haha.



Tried again this morning, got back to sleep *twice* from late morning, first dream time was really vivid but I was way too tangled up in the almost-nightmare level upsetting events, second time were less aware kind of random short scenes.    I'm going to keep on with the WILD attempts  :smiley:

----------


## dolphin

I tried the patronus task in one of my lucids today. I waved my finger around, saying "expecto patronum". From the purple sparkles which were swirling around a butterfly appeared. Then, the butterfly transformed into an attractive girl. This girl approached me, gave me an object that sent a sharp pain throughout my entire body and stormed off! Then I lost lucidity. I forgot the part about the happy thought apparently. Weird dream!

She was really cute though

----------


## woblybil

1:00pm I took a short nap intending to do the Patronus (Patrone) task and wound up trying to get light blue boyshorts type underpants off a girl that seemed to have six legs and as soon as I got one leg out she grew another and it was an awful fight...
                        (She won too)              ::yddd::

----------


## PercyLucid

> I tried the patronus task in one of my lucids today. I waved my finger around, saying "expecto patronum". From the purple sparkles which were swirling around a butterfly appeared. Then, the butterfly transformed into an attractive girl. This girl approached me, gave me an object that sent a sharp pain throughout my entire body and stormed off! Then I lost lucidity. I forgot the part about the happy thought apparently. Weird dream!
> 
> She was really cute though



Do you recall what was the object? That is a strong symbolic situation and possible message from your inner self!

----------


## dolphin

I think it was sort of a star shaped metal object, a bit bigger than the size of my hand. I didn't get a chance to really look at it.

As far as interpreting the dream, I was a bit sore from golfing 36 holes that day. Maybe my inner self was rewarding me with a star for the exercise. That might explain the pain upon receiving the star.

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, my intuition tells me that you might be a bit too hard on yourself in life (or maybe in golfing since you say you play it) and the star represents a message of "trust a little more the universe and you shall shine."

Just what I feel it might be, but you know better probably  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, even though I had both tasks done, I still wanted to do the toilet one, and here it is.

Also, I have completed a couple more DARES, and at least, Box77 is getting dared  ::D:  So you may want to check it out when you have a chance!


*Spoiler* for _Dream Entry ~ Scroll down to the toilet photo to find the task_: 




21.09.2014The morphing toilet by the dark mirror takes me to call Sensei instead of finding the blue world after failing to Astral project. (WILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID ASTRAL SEPARATION ASTRAL

After a brief visit to bathroom at 2am I decided to Astral Project. I relaxed my entire physical body in bed. My mind was already relaxed enough that I could focus well on this task. Within what felt a couple minutes, I started hearing a buzzing within my eyes. I focused on the buzzing in order to make it grow and become more intense. It got to a point that it was decently loud and I experienced vibrations around my entire body. I recalled that  a couple of nights ago I was using the same technique (it is a new technique I am working on) and it kind of blew me off due an overcharge of energy (you may want to read here as a reference) 

Overcharging my body for Astral Projection and failing - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

So I decided not to be -energy greedy- as just start the separation process out.

As I focused in my Astral body lifting from my physical body, I could feel the vibrations very intense, but for some reason, I was not completely able to come out. I decided to ask for assistance (you may do this if you struggle to leave your body) and I felt there was an entity around me (I asked who this one and it was one of my Spirit Guides.) I asked her to pull my Astral Body out. I felt here working on my feet and literally like she was pulling my feet, even that it felt physical at some degree, I know it was my Astral Body being pulled. I was able to separate and I found myself floating over my physical body. _I had with my dad a conversation about my previous event and he told me that the same would happen to him and that once he projected out, he would charge his physical body with energy for it to feed further the Astral body)_ As I attempted this, I focused way too much on my physical body and I did return to my physical body.

I was back in my body, but still in the WILD stage, so I figured I would once again, pull myself down after charging a bit more extra energy. During the process, my mind lost focus and I found myself thinking about a couple Dares I wanted to complete.

I found myself floating above what appeared to be downtown. It was day so I realized that I was not Astral Traveling anymore but I did fall asleep during the process, which I was still happy since I was lucid. Not what I was looking for, but no complains neither! 

I decided to land as the dream was very stable. I recalled I wanted to work on some dares, since the thread is almost dead. So I entered a building and I wanted to look for a bathroom in order to do "Find a mirror and talk with your reflection." Once I got inside of the building, it appeared like a hardware store and there was almost right by the entrance a toilet and next to it, a sync with a mirror. So I got myself in front of the mirror and said, "Hi, whats up?" It looked like me, but like if on the other side of the mirror there was no light, or like if light did not reflect at all, because it was the same looking as me but it was really dark (in colors, not that it was evil, just like a person looks like in the darkness.) I did not hear any reply, so I attempted again and visualized being answered. This time, I could hear a faint voice coming from the mirror that it said "Mario Party" (what the heck???) and I did not feel like staring more into the mirror and wake up, since it replied to me, I figured it was valid.

I also recalled the Advanced task of the Month. Even though I already completed it within the first week (my super-lousy lame patronus 

Expecto Patronum at Downtown - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

) I wanted to complete also the toilet one as I told to Ophelia, and well... I had a (not so beautiful and dirty toilet) right next to me. An awesome gift from my subconscious. It was not extremely gross, just dirty and old looking:







I just step over it after opening the lid and I hoped it would not break, as I recalled someone trying to do this and getting the toilet broken in the process, thus failing the task. Luckily it did not break. I visualized getting pulled inside the toilet. I could feel my feet shrinking and getting wet and I started to be pulled in, until most of my body was inside the toilet, only my upper chest and head were out. I knew I needed to enter it entirely to pass, so I pulled myself further in, but I was stuck. I tried hard to get in, but I was not successful, I realized the toilet turned into a Urinal:







It was sparking clean but I was completely stuck. I tried to flush a few times but the water would come out from it around me. I was thinking what was going on with all the dream toilets for everybody. I jumped out of it and it morphed back into the same old dirty toilet. Since I was in a hardware store I looked for something to help me. I realized that if I could find one of those shrinking mushrooms from Mario it would help a ton:







I was able to find some, but they looked like real mushrooms with leaves. I grabbed a bunch of them and step over the toilet right now (and I believe it got bigger) I ate the mushrooms and I shrunk immediately, falling inside the toilet. It flushed itself and I travelled through the pipes at a very hight speed. There were some religious figurines that they were cut in half (I bet I know where this comes from, Ophelia  ::D:  lol) and some other stuff, but the water was not gross at all.

I then appeared at some place else, right back in down town. I was happy I did the toilet thing, even though I already had the Advanced ToTM wings. 

I then focused on Dreamers lucid dare and started to look for the blue dreamworld. I entered another building, pretending it would take me there, but I had no success. It took me to an almost empty office, with just a desk and a pc:







But it was much bigger than this. I started to open different doors and going through different rooms. Apparently, I was not inspired enough and did not think to open a portal as I gave up on it and told me I would do it other night. 

I instead tried to recall more dares to do, as I want to complete all of them. I recalled an easy one, Call Sensei on the phone. I pulled out my cell phone and pushed the call button (dialing is so overrated and unnecessary, lol.) I could hear a voice that said, "Sensei is here..." I said, hello, what's up and I Sensei said something like, "Habla espanol? Alo alo? Mexico?" and suddenly my phone turned off. Well, I did call Sensei, so I guess it is valid, despite the weird call, lol. I then tried something interesting, and I tried to connect with my subconscious through my phone in order to come here and check out more dares as I could not recall any. I was able to get to the dreamviews page, but it looked like an app and I could only see our logo. 







A little afte that, I managed to get to the thread "Task of the month for September. And I saw some of Box77's posts. I tried hard to look for more dares (never realized that I was in a different thread, my lucidty was falling fast) but I was unsuccessful. I realized I was staring way too much at my phone until I entirely lost lucidity and something related to apples was going on, but I woke up almost immediately right after that.

----------


## John11

So after trying for a few weeks, I finally had my first lucid dream that I've had in a very long time!  I was drifting back to sleep this morning and I felt sleep paralysis start to come on.  It went on and off for a bit and then finally stuck.  I tried to roll out of bed like I used to, but that didn't work for some reason.  So instead I tried to sit up and that worked.  I did the nose RC to make sure I was still asleep.  I couldn't see anything yet, so I wandered around my room for a bit and then visuals started coming.  I didn't try and force it like I used to, and I think that actually really helped.  So then I went over to my closet and opened the door and grabbed a pair of shoes.  I tried slipping the first one on while kind of crouched over, but it was harder than I expected and I ended up falling over onto my back.  I got the first shoe on, and then the second shoe wasn't as hard.  I got up and walked into a room behind my bedroom which doesn't actually exist and then I woke up.
Then I DEILD'd back into another LD.  Again I sat up in my bed.  I walked over to my desk.  I tapped on the glass and pushed my monitors around while I waited for some visuals to appear.  Once they did I opened the fortune cookie that was sitting on my desk from ordering Chinese last night.  It had two pieces of paper inside.  One was big and the other was small.  The small one fell out and I took the big one and unfolded it.  It was about the size of a postcard, and in the middle it had one word "yeah".  I looked again and the word changed a round a bit but stabilized on "damn".  Next I turned it over and it was a postcard.  It had address lines and a bunch of stuff written on that side, but the words kept changing and I can't recall what any of them said.  After that I ate the cookie as I walked out of my house to continue the LD for a bit.

----------


## Box77

> I knew I needed to enter it entirely to pass, so I pulled myself further in, but I was stuck.



 ::chuckle::  next time look for the button next to the toilet:

----------


## PercyLucid

> next time look for the button next to the toilet:



Indeed hahaha.

But lucky me I found the shrinking mushrooms and accomplished it. It is funny, with all your toilet struggles folks made my dream more challenging, because this was an easy way for me to teleport haha.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I have compiled a list of everyone's patronus appearances. I'll keep an eye out for any more and post the list near the end of the month!
I'm doing pictures too, so if you have a google pic that looks like your patronus, post 'em here or PM me.  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

I had an amusing *attempt* at the Patronus task where *Dreamer* had a good line.   ::chuckle:: 





> “Oh, I almost forgot!” I say, and give [Dreamer] a hug.  It’s nice and I remember how she used thoughts of our friendship to produce her patronus.  I also remember her words of “encouragement” a few nights ago for my own patronus attempt:
> 
> _“I wonder if your patronus will be a giant turd!”_ 
> 
> Chuckling a little, I extend my left hand out while continuing the hug with my right arm.  *Dreamer* and I are both watching my outstretched fingers with anticipation but when I try to shout, “Expecto patronum!” I do a choking gurgle instead.  I get antsy and lose the dream.

----------


## Box77

Ok folks, if someone meets a patronus after flushing through the toilet, it must be named after Harry "Pooter"  ::chuckle::

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Hope I can have a lucid tonight!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Hope I can have a lucid tonight!



Yes, oh yes you do and where have you beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen?!!1!#$^!!

----------


## dowminator

tonight I did a few of them! everything except the one with robin Williams and I forgot the Patronus spell!

- Fortune cookie: I found a small one on my bathtub, it was very incoherent, it said something like "we would like to announce that the requirement of the announcement..." and then the text changed into something else I couldn't read.

- pair of shoes: I found a friend of mine who was dressed as harry potter and asked for his shoes. they were very large boots that were way to big. I did manage to tie them both, but not that easily.

- flush myself: this was fun! I had a FA first and then did a RC to confirm I was absolutely lucid before stepping into my toilet. I jumped in and pushed the button. I was sucked through at a very high speed! I came out somewhere very different in another room, like I fell through the ceiling or something.

----------


## starletdreamer

lol that's too funny, especially since in spanish perro means dog. lol  :laugh:

----------


## starletdreamer

> tonight I did a few of them! everything except the one with robin Williams and I forgot the Patronus spell!
> 
> - Fortune cookie: I found a small one on my bathtub, it was very incoherent, it said something like "we would like to announce that the requirement of the announcement..." and then the text changed into something else I couldn't read.
> 
> - pair of shoes: I found a friend of mine who was dressed as harry potter and asked for his shoes. they were very large boots that were way to big. I did manage to tie them both, but not that easily.
> 
> - flush myself: this was fun! I had a FA first and then did a RC to confirm I was absolutely lucid before stepping into my toilet. I jumped in and pushed the button. I was sucked through at a very high speed! I came out somewhere very different in another room, like I fell through the ceiling or something.



Congratulations!!!!

Was being flushed down the toilet fun? lol I can't wait.

----------


## dowminator

> Congratulations!!!!
> 
> Was being flushed down the toilet fun? lol I can't wait.



it was actually! it felt like I fell from very high and got sucked down very fast  ::D:

----------


## starletdreamer

Been watching some Robin Williams flicks. Hope I can get lucid and see him soon! :-)

----------


## Schmaven

> Been watching some Robin Williams flicks. Hope I can get lucid and see him soon! :-)



What Dreams May Come is a pretty good one with Robin Williams.  I'm still aiming to complete that task too.  That and the patronus one at least.  I'm wondering if the patronus is more effective (more visually stunning) if used as an actual defense, rather than summoning it with no target?

----------


## woblybil

> Finally a lucid dream again!!
> Thank you once more and so much [B][COLOR="#800080"] there were lots of shoes, too, in a shelf.
> So I took a pair of trainers, put them on and - tadaa - I got them tied up properly! Took me two/three tries, but it worked.



Smarty!..You may need this to go with all of those wings..54ca50f0-428b-11e4-b574-2fbf523f3085_RTR470MZ.jpg

----------


## CanisLucidus

This time I *succeeded* at the *patronus* task!





> I take [Wife] up in a hug and kiss her for a moment. Then I extend my left arm out and expect a patronus to form.
> 
> There’s nothing at first, but I say, “Look, there’s something,” and now there are wisps of silvery, smoky mist flowing from my fingertips. The wisps coalesce into some little critter who leaps to the ground behind a passing DC. I lose sight for a moment and start looking around to see where the *patronus* has gone.
> 
> “Look, he’s so cutie!” says Wife. I turn to find my *patronus*, a silvery, wispy little bunny, hopping around in the grass under the RV. He turns back to look toward us and his little nose twitches. He returns to nibbling at the grass.



Full dream: Patronus, Part Two - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Love this task!  I'm going to go for this again with Dreamer and see if with her help I will produce the dreaded "pootronus" that she has promised me.   ::chuckle::

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> This time I *succeeded* at the *patronus* task!
> 
> Full dream: Patronus, Part Two - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> Love this task!  I'm going to go for this again with Dreamer and see if with her help I will produce the dreaded "pootronus" that she has promised me.



Congrats, Canis!

I'm really looking forward to meeting your REAL patronus:

----------


## Box77

> a silvery, wispy little bunny



 ::lol::  (conversation):

 ::huh2::  Hey Canis! where is your patronus!? 
:canislucidus: Errrr... I think I ate it... Burp!

----------


## John11

I'm so happy to be lucid dreaming again!  I managed to complete the toilet task, but I couldn't get a patronus to form.

I had another LD last night from sleep paralysis.  I got up and went into the kitchen.  My roommate was there.  I tried to yell expecto patronum and wave my finger around as though it was a wand, but the word "patronum" wouldn't come out.  My roommate started muttering some incomprehensible gibberish and walked past me.  I tried to yell again, but again I couldn't say "patronum".  The third time, I managed to yell it out, but nothing happened.  Then I woke up.

I DEILD'd back in and started walking to my front door.  The plan was to get a stick to use as a wand.  Then I realized there might be an umbrella near the door that I could use instead.  I didn't find an umbrella, but there was a cane there, so I tried using that.  I yelled expecto patronum a few more times while waving the cane, but still nothing appeared.  

I was about to go outside and try my luck out there, but then I remembered the toilet challenge and I decided to do that instead.  So I went into the bathroom and stood inside toilet and flushed.  It felt really cool.  Kind of like a freefall, but I was being tugged downward also.  I thought I might spin as I went down, but I just went straight down and found myself in a space filled with nothing but water.  I swam around and thought about the meeting Robin Williams thing.  

When I surfaced, I was in a cave.  It wasn't too dark, but the cave was mostly brown and the water was yellow.  There was a guy there when I surfaced.  He was kind of like Robin Williams, but it wasn't him.  He was wearing clothes that looked like some combination of pirate attire and a sailor's uniform.  He had a thick yellow beard and yellow hair.  He looked very cartoonish.  There were a bunch of other people there as well.  They were just milling around or sitting down.  It looked like a refugee camp or something.  

Anyway, I introduced myself to the bearded fellow and he laughed and said he didn't care for people with the name John, but in a friendly way.  I tried yelling expecto patronum a couple more times.  I got a little blue mist once, so that was something.  I decided to ask the guy if he had any recommendations on how to get this to work.  He said something like "you need to jump into the zihigaph".  I assumed that whatever that last word was, he was referring to the water.  So I jumped back into the water, yelled expecto patronum a couple more times and then I woke up.

----------


## Box77

> .../I opened the fortune cookie that was sitting on my desk from ordering Chinese last night.  It had two pieces of paper inside.  One was big and the other was small.  The small one fell out and I took the big one and unfolded it.  It was about the size of a postcard, and in the middle it had one word "yeah".  I looked again and the word changed a round a bit but stabilized on "damn".  Next I turned it over and it was a postcard.  It had address lines and a bunch of stuff written on that side, but the words kept changing and I can't recall what any of them said.  After that I ate the cookie as I walked out of my house to continue the LD for a bit.



Am I wrong or you actually completed the fortune cookie task a couple of days ago? Where's your first portion of wings then?





> .../So I went into the bathroom and stood inside toilet and flushed.  It felt really cool.  Kind of like a freefall, but I was being tugged downward also.  I thought I might spin as I went down, but I just went straight down and found myself in a space filled with nothing but water/...



As far as I'm concerned, I think you should have a double portion of wings, with french fries and a big cup of soda because of the delay...  :Cheeky:

----------


## John11

> Am I wrong or you actually completed the fortune cookie task a couple of days ago? Where's your first portion of wings then?



That's my fault.  When I used to do these, you just got the wings by posting in the thread, but apparently now you have to go do that Join Group thing in the control panel and I didn't do that until today.

----------


## PercyLucid

> This time I *succeeded* at the *patronus* task!
> 
> 
> 
> Full dream: Patronus, Part Two - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> Love this task!  I'm going to go for this again with Dreamer and see if with her help I will produce the dreaded "pootronus" that she has promised me.



Grats  :smiley:  Well done!!

----------


## PRtitohp5

Finished the two advanced tasks on the same dream, it felt awesome.


Full dream here: Mon, Sep 22, 2014 / LUCID / Completed advanced tasks of the month - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*Andanced task #1* 

I remembered about the task and found myself again at my house (I later found out that I was at my mom's house this time, not my dad's) , I grabbed the first thing I found, which happened to be a broom, and used it as a wand. EPECTRO PATRONUM... and by a christmas tree that my mom has hidden somewhere, an OWL appears, a little one with a big head and big eyes!!! It looked awesome, and I felt like a wizzard or something lol


*Advanced task #2* 

Then I grabbed the broom I used as a wand, went through the front door (my mom's place is a 1 story house) and started flying like a witch... I was flying around town and remembered task ii, I did the first one, why not do the second one? 

I see a basketball court beneath me, and close to it I see some houses! Just beneath me is an old, poor and abandoned house, I didn't go there because it probably didn't even have a toilet, plus I wanted it to have some people inside (specially some girls  :smiley:  )

I land in front of a house, the door was opened and just by it I see a two-headed dog just standing there looking at me (probably the craziest and sketchiest thing I've ever seen).

I enter the house and I see a woman in like her 50's but looks kinda like a junkie or something like that. I see a bathroom prepared with two toilets to choose from.

Super mellow I start getting inside one of the toilets, a dark grey , square, retro looking toilet.

I get in and feel the cold water in my back. I flush and I feel myself doing a 360 degree turn very slowly, and getting wetter, and then everything goes dark. I stayed in that dark, wet place for a bit and then got out feeling accomplished.  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

First shot patronus, well done!!!

And, interesting about two toilets. Do you dream in pairs a lot? It might be one of your dream signs, it is one of mines. Last night dreams I saw two vases with boiling water hehe (long story, will share later when I post it.)





> lol that's too funny, especially since in spanish perro means dog. lol



Yup. When I said that spell it felt like german, the g was very strong, something like riiiiiigggggggggggggggggggggggopeeeeeeeeeeeeeggggg  ggggggggggggoooooooo. But it was "rigoperro" because the first time I heard it in the dream sounded like r, not like g. lol.

----------


## Maxis

Almost forgot to post here, I successfully did Basic I last night. I know it's nearly the end of the month, but shhhh, it was unplanned.

It was a DEILD, early morning hours (4~5am?). It started off in my bedroom, so I quickly RCed and flew out the window. I was extremely conscious and aware and I was quite happy with the fact; first quality lucid in a while. The dream was also vivid; I was in my neighborhood, but I vividly remember the area being quiet, the sky being a light pink as if it were dawn, and the large trees and buildings darkened in front of it as a silhouette. There was a slight, audible breeze as well.

I landed on the road (there were no cars) and started walking as I stabilized. I was really happy with how vivid the dream was, so I began trying to recall some of my big dream goals. Despite not planning to do it, I immediately remembered just one of the ToTMs: Find a fortune cookie and read what it says.

It wasn't what I was planning to do, but I seem to do well with summoning small objects (I hope it still counts that I didn't exactly "find" it, oops) and figured it wouldn't take long, so I was like "Hey, what the heck?" I focused for a moment, then reached into my pocket. Voila, fortune cookie.

I ate it immediately. The taste, texture and appearance were all nearly identical to Nilla wafers (awesome stuff, by the way). On my first bite though I felt a strip of paper in my mouth. I pulled it out and stretched it out--it magically was not crumpled or wet or damaged in any way--as I swallowed the rest of the cookie.

It read, quite clearly:





> *Have yourself a fortune cookie, then read what it says.*



And for some odd reason, I actually burst out laughing at this; I was laughing so hard I nearly woke myself up. I have no idea why I was laughing so much now that I'm awake, but in the dream I remember thinking it was the funniest thing that the result I got from the task were the task instructions themselves. I'm pretty sure I spent a good 30 seconds standing in the middle of the road on the brink of dawn laughing at this fortune cookie.  ::chuckle:: 

Eventually I calmed down, continuing on with my lucid as I ever occasionally wondered throughout the dream why that's what the fortune cookie said. Like I said, no idea why I found it so funny, but if there's one thing I learned from lucid dreaming, it's that people do weird things in their sleep.

Ah, well.  ::tongue::

----------


## PRtitohp5

> First shot patronus, well done!!!
> 
> And, interesting about two toilets. Do you dream in pairs a lot? It might be one of your dream signs, it is one of mines. Last night dreams I saw two vases with boiling water hehe (long story, will share later when I post it.)



Yeah hey haven't thought about it... it might be (two toilets, the sketchy two-headed dog, and I remember from another dream two kids walking a majestic looking two-headed wolf lol). But only have noticed it in lucids, tho!

----------


## PercyLucid

> Yeah hey haven't thought about it... it might be (two toilets, the sketchy two-headed dog, and I remember from another dream two kids walking a majestic looking two-headed wolf lol). But only have noticed it in lucids, tho!



Well, every time in waking life you see something in pairs do a RC, things such as.

That is what I do!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> That's my fault.  When I used to do these, you just got the wings by posting in the thread, but apparently now you have to go do that Join Group thing in the control panel and I didn't do that until today.



No that's my bad, I just missed it. So few people actually join the permissions group so I just go by this thread. Only bad part about that is I might miss someone.

----------


## Aristaeus

Oh me, oh my... Looks like I might not be able to make it this month. The stresses of college have really been putting a hurt on mine dreams lately. I had a very long lucid dream roughly a week ago, but I totally forgot about the task.

Perhaps if I try hard this weekend, I'll make it in time. [Shrugs] Or maybe not.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Oh me, oh my... Looks like I might not be able to make it this month. The stresses of college have really been putting a hurt on mine dreams lately. I had a very long lucid dream roughly a week ago, but I totally forgot about the task.
> 
> Perhaps if I try hard this weekend, I'll make it in time. [Shrugs] Or maybe not.



Oh I was afraid you'd bailed because I tried to strangle you a few pages ago  :tongue2:

----------


## Aristaeus

> Oh I was afraid you'd bailed because I tried to strangle you a few pages ago



Actually, I laughed harder than I have in months. I really get on your nerves, don't I?

----------


## starletdreamer

> What Dreams May Come is a pretty good one with Robin Williams.  I'm still aiming to complete that task too.  That and the patronus one at least.  I'm wondering if the patronus is more effective (more visually stunning) if used as an actual defense, rather than summoning it with no target?




I really want to watch What Dreams May Come. I saw this movie yeaaaars ago and loved it. I wonder why Netflix doesn't have it. I'll look on Hulu today after work.





> Almost forgot to post here, I successfully did Basic I last night. I know it's nearly the end of the month, but shhhh, it was unplanned.
> 
> It was a DEILD, early morning hours (4~5am?). It started off in my bedroom, so I quickly RCed and flew out the window. I was extremely conscious and aware and I was quite happy with the fact; first quality lucid in a while. The dream was also vivid; I was in my neighborhood, but I vividly remember the area being quiet, the sky being a light pink as if it were dawn, and the large trees and buildings darkened in front of it as a silhouette. There was a slight, audible breeze as well.
> 
> I landed on the road (there were no cars) and started walking as I stabilized. I was really happy with how vivid the dream was, so I began trying to recall some of my big dream goals. Despite not planning to do it, I immediately remembered just one of the ToTMs: Find a fortune cookie and read what it says.
> 
> It wasn't what I was planning to do, but I seem to do well with summoning small objects (I hope it still counts that I didn't exactly "find" it, oops) and figured it wouldn't take long, so I was like "Hey, what the heck?" I focused for a moment, then reached into my pocket. Voila, fortune cookie.
> 
> I ate it immediately. The taste, texture and appearance were all nearly identical to Nilla wafers (awesome stuff, by the way). On my first bite though I felt a strip of paper in my mouth. I pulled it out and stretched it out--it magically was not crumpled or wet or damaged in any way--as I swallowed the rest of the cookie.
> ...



I love dreams that make you wake up laughing. It totally sets the mood for the day. =-) The fortune gave you permission to eat the cookie but you already gave yourself permission after the fact. lol Cute Congratulations!!!!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

I love What Dreams May Come! I'll be visiting the world of paint for sure!
Hopefully I can get the toilet task done and meet Robin Williams before the month is up... It's getting pretty close!  ::undecided::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Actually, I laughed harder than I have in months. I really get on your nerves, don't I?



Yes you do. In a good way :heart:

----------


## Schmaven

I managed to watch What Dreams May Come by accident.  I had never heard of it before.  I don't have a TV, but got sent to another town for work, and in the hotel room, I just turned on the TV randomly and it was on, somewhat close to the beginning.  It was really good, but I had to wait until the credits came on to find out what movie I had just watched.  There's something about having no idea where the movie is going to go, not even what type of movie it is, that makes it more interesting.  

Maybe if I think about it enough, I'll have an easier time finding Robin Williams in these next few nights!

Also, some of his standup comedy from the 70/80s is good too.

----------


## starletdreamer

Okay so last night I had a lucid dream. It was really fuzzy. I was with hubby and showing him perks of lucidity. I started off by inserting myself within a painting as one of the characters in the painting. I could see myself from a third person view while also being the one in the painting. It was strange. Then I remembered the toilet task. Before I knew it I was standing inside a toilet. I have to say it was really uncomfortable because I think there was stuff in the toilet if ya know what I mean  ::whyohwhy::  Then I also remember the water being yellowish :disgusted: so all of a sudden I feel myself spinning and the spinning grows faster and faster until I'm going under. The rest is a mystery. All I remember is blackness. This lucid dream was really fuzzy. I don't think I'll try flushing down the toilet in any more lucids lol  I do remember thinking about the shoe task but I didn't get around it. 3 more days until the end of the month. Hope I can make those two happen (Robin Williams and shoe task).

Good Morning Vietnam is great.

----------


## ExothermReacton

I was not too good this month but atleast I did the fortune cookie task. :smiley: 

*Spoiler* for _totm_: 



 I am walking down a street wich is very silent, I can see a dead end far away. The sun shines and there is not a single cloud at the sky. For some reason I got sponteanously lucid. First I just enjoyed looking around and exploring this nice little street and all its gardens. Here and there people worked in thei gardens, wether it was digging, planting or anything else. I was impressed how detailed the plants were. I was able too see every single leaf and some had purple boulders of them on their head. When I reached the end of the street I remembered my fortune cookie task. A nice bank made me think that it would be a nice place to summon a fortune cookie there. I turned away from it and turned back...nothing....again...nothing. I started to talk with the dream: "Come on, you cant be serious!". Then, the next try, a nut appeared on the bank. "Well, we are getting nearer to it but this is still no fortune cookie!" Then finally it appeared, it was even took out of the package and already torn apart so I just had to take the snippet. What it said was very hard to decode. Word from every language I know were mixed together with some that dont exist at all. After a short while I had something like "It is good to train okayish things but a bad sailor will never reach its destiny." So what does that tell me? I guess it is meant to be like "It is good to train things you are already good at, but remember there are skills you will need more and maybe you havent mastered them yet...".



Well, after that I woke up being pretty happy. ::D: Maybe I can do one more task, who knows?

EDIT: Ooops I thought [SPOILER] was the tag for a spoiler. Sorry for that long text. ::undecided::

----------


## NyxCC

Fixed it for you. You have to add [Spoiler=whatever title] for it to work.

Cool fortune by the way!  ::D:

----------


## woblybil

Hah, I did a last months task (Banana Robbery) but it's a really long story so I'll just put it over here http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/wobl...rt-raid-61073/

----------


## Box77

Well, it's going to be one of my last attempts to do some other task of this month... or at least get lucid once more before the month is over!!!  ::morecrying::

----------


## StephL

"It is good to train okayish things but a bad sailor will never reach its destiny."

I really like it, ExothermReacton - also your interpretation!

----------


## starletdreamer

Robin Williams 

Last night after gaining lucidity from a false awakening, I was able to attempt the Robin Williams task. I have made it a point to RC every time I wake up at night. I wake up maybe 2-3 times during the night to either use the restroom or just when I finish a dream. So I woke up in my hypothetical bedroom only to look at my hand and realize my thumb and pinky were missing...boom...I'm dreaming. So I remember the Robin Williams task and decide it's time. I wonder how to summon Robin so the first thought I have is to go to a window. I cried out his name, "Robin Williams!!!!" It's nighttime. The next thing I know I'm sitting across a table from him. The table is one of those patio tables. We are outside on a beach. I had already anticipated what I wanted to ask, which was for some advice. So I ask him if he has any life or relationship advice for me. He gets very upset and does not answer me. Next thing you know I embrace him and we are flying above the ocean. I tell him, "I love you very much".

During the day I had finally gotten around to watching "What Dreams May Come". It was a tragic but beautiful movie. I'm thinking that the tempo of the movie and the circumstances of Robin's death :-( had something to do with his response. I don't know if the task counts because I never actually got a verbal response for my question.

On another note, I'm glad I got lucid! I had another lucid dream after this one in which I did try to do the shoe task. The only thing I remember is grabbing a pair of heels that had laces on them but nothing else. I did not complete it.

----------


## ExothermReacton

> "It is good to train okayish things but a bad sailor will never reach its destiny."
> 
> I really like it, ExothermReacton - also your interpretation!



Thanks! Decoding this text was nearly a pain because of this horible mix of languages and wanna-be languages. Additionally, it is some kind of hard to look at a text in a dream and keeping the text stable. But I really wanted to report something here so I couldnt give up. :Cheeky: 





> Fixed it for you. You have to add [Spoiler=whatever title] for it to work.
> 
> Cool fortune by the way!



Thanks for the fix! Now I can do proper spoilers instead of posting huge walls of text. ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Congrats on the Bonus, starletdreamer!!

----------


## starletdreamer

> Congrats on the Bonus, starletdreamer!!



Thank you! :-) Can't seem to get those shoes tied though! :-p Hopefully I can make the last one tonight. :Cheeky:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*PATRONUS LIST!*

*spellbee2*
15ft long snake (transformed into a crocodile's mouth)



*OpheliaBlue*
Silvery-purple unicorn



*Nightfeather*
Girl in a swimsuit



*PercyLucid*
Elephant's face


*kilham*
Faint horse cloud



*~Dreamer~*
Purple-striped rectangular Zebrah



*KestrelKat*
Mewtwo



*Spoiler* for _Conjured with her magnificent wand (NSFW)_: 








*starletdreamer*
Marvin the Martian (transformed into a mouse)



*Verre*
Cloud of small shimmering moths



*Box77*
Shadow of an eagle



*dolphin*
Butterfly (transformed into an attractive girl)



*CanisLucidus*
Silvery, wispy bunny



*Spoiler* for _its true form:_: 








*PRtitohp5*
Small owl with big eyes

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Awesome Dreamer!!! I was wondering what you were going to post for Verre's silvery moths, +1 babe.

Almost almost almoooooooost time!!!!!!!

 :Awesome Dance:

----------


## starletdreamer

It's really awesome you did this! Love all the patronuses or patroni (plural form?) lol!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Alright kids, try not to scare your subC's, something wicked this way comes!!

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Awesome Dreamer!!! I was wondering what you were going to post for Verre's silvery moths, +1 babe.
> 
> Almost almost almoooooooost time!!!!!!!



Verre was actually a champion and PMed me the moth pic for reference!  ::D: 

Great month everyone, looking forward to the next one!
I think I'm still gonna flush myself down a toilet sometime just for funsies.  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Whoop, almost forgot!

http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2126729

----------

